# Horas de insolação VS precipitação-Nova ciência:Socio-meteorologia



## SocioMeteo (25 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

Cumprimentos a todos os leitores deste fórum antes de mais gostaria de dizer que sou um apaixonado pela os fenómenos Meteorológicos apesar de ter formação na área da sociologia, julgo que estas 2 ciências tão distintas e com objectos estudo tão diferentes deveriam-se complementar-se melhor pois os fenómenos meteorológicos condicionam e determinam sempre a vida colectiva de todos nos. 
Neste sentido tenho uma duvida de amador mesmo, não consigo entender como é que por exemplo a cidade de Lisboa em comparação com a cidade de Atenas que se encontram em Latitudes idênticas, de acordo com os dados que tenho e que aqui exponho desde de 1993 ate este ano, Lisboa regista em todos os anos precipitações sempre mais elevadas a Temperatura Media Anual é mais baixa em todos os anos e como mesmo assim Lisboa regista índices de insolação idênticos ou superiores a essa região da Grécia ou outras zonas do Mediterrâneo, gostaria de saber como é que se determina as horas de insolação numa estação meteorológica, pois não consigo entender como é que em Lisboa anualmente chove quase o dobro e a temperatura anual media  é 1,2º graus mais baixa  e mesmo assim os índices as horas de insolação são idênticas? 

Por exemplo este Inverno tem sido então uma coisa estrondosa acompanho os registos meteorológicos diariamente e em Lisboa desde de 1 de Dezembro ate a data actual 26 de Fevereiro tem chovido imenso a temperatura nestes 3 meses nunca superou a Barreira dos 19º,20º graus os dias de sol as horas de sol tem sido no meu entender pouquíssimos ao invés Atenas tem registado dias,dias seguidos de sol sem precipitação com temperaturas amenas e bem mais agradáveis pelo menos este Inverno que as de Lisboa, tem tido mínimas de 14º,15º,16º graus com muita frequência. 
Julgo que em Portugal do ponto de vista Sócio-Meteorológico digamos assim ou seja no dia a dia das pessoas e a forma como as mesmas se relacionam com o Tempo, ignora-se no meu entender a influencia  atlântica(maior precipitação) do território português tendo colar sempre o clima português a um clima mediterrâneo(ameno e seco) e isso reflecte-se a nível de ordenamento do território da construção civil, por ai fora, instituiu-se que em Portugal o tempo é sempre agradável ameno e que chove pouco, julgo que isto explica-se pela descoberta dos Ingleses do Algarve nos anos 60 e 70 a partir dai graças a essa explosão da actividade turística Algarvia, desenvolveu-se a ideia de que o clima em Portugal era como o clima algarvio ameno agradável e com precipitação reduzida essa ideia ficou no meu entender com consequências objectivas uma delas é por exemplo ate á pouco tempo construía-se escolas em Bragança na mesmo forma que se construía em Vila Real de Santo António ou em Sagres, ou seja, sem olhar para o facto de uma escola em Bragança terá obrigatoriamente estar preparada para suportar temperaturas de -6,-7º graus com Invernos rigorosos, outro exemplo construir-se um centro comercial ao ar Livre na zona da Grande Lisboa em Alcochete quando nessa zona só existem 3 meses secos, havendo 9 meses no ano onde chove com frequência é óbvio que o centro comercial ira ter prejuízo durante 6,7,8 meses do ano claro que se eu quiser ir as compras hoje por exemplo não irei a esse centro comercial, também a protecção civil e o Estado deverá entender que de Abrantes para cima no interior norte e centro de Portugal as probabilidades de queda de neve e de nevões são grandes, deveria-se equipar melhor essas regiões com equipamentos para a neve como Limpa-neves e ter uma atitude preventiva face a essas situações. 
Posso estar errado e alguns pontos que referi mas esta é a minha percepção da forma Leviana como a sociedade portuguesa no meu entender encara a meteorologia em Portugal. 
Também gostaria de deixar aqui o meu profunda palavra de solidariedade á ilha da Madeira, e mesmo ai não consigo entender a posição das Televisões face a este drama que se viveu, quer dizer passam a vida todos os Invernos a dizerem que Neva na Guarda ou no Fundão e a dizerem que faz frio no Inverno todos os anos é a mesma historia entrevistam alguém na rua que diz que á anos que não nevava assim ou que não fazia tanto frio, dizem que as pessoas devem vestir roupas quentes no Inverno, ok tudo isso é muito certo, não consigo entender é como so quando perceberam que o numero de vitimas na Madeira ultrapassou 1 dezena é que começaram a dar alguma cobertura ao assunto, enfim julgo que cada estação de televisão deveria ter alguém formado em Meteorologia para transmitirem informações correctas aos cidadãos mas isso talvez já seja pedir demais. 

Relativo a esta comparação da Grécia, não tenho fundamentação cientifica para esta percepção, mas tenho notado pelas consultas diárias que faço que nos últimos anos os Invernos na região da Grecia/Chipre ou seja Mediterrâneo Oriental tem sido bem mais amenos e curtos que por exemplo na Península Ibérica, por exemplo a uns notava que a temperatura no Inverno na cidade de Roma era sempre mais baixa que em Lisboa, mas nos últimos anos tenho então este Inverno é uma evidencia tem-se registado dias tão frios e com tanta frequência como na cidade de Roma as diferenças tem sido muito poucas.
Não sei se o Leste sul europeu tende a ter um aumento das temperaturas como menos Baixas pressões e o Ocidente europeu o inverso eu tenho esta sensação. 
Por exemplo este Inverno Atenas teve a uns dias uma onda de calor onde os termómetros atingiram os 24º graus em Israel chegaram aos 30º no Cairo ultrapassaram os 33º graus, enfim isto em Fevereiro.  

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

o clima mediterraneo é um clima vasto que tem por caracteristicas uma epoca quente e seca, uma epoca fresca ou amena e humida, verões com temperaturas elevadas, etc
lisboa enquadra-se nisto perfeitamente.
depois, atenas tem medias climatologicas ( 30 ou + anos) em que se observam invernos mais frios e verões mais quentes tal como maiores amplitudes e extremos que em lisboa.
as areas mais quentes da europa continental são o sul da grecia, sul de italia e sul de espanha ( esssencialmente a menos de 20-40km da costa), a uma latitude inferior a 38-40º, estes locais teem um clima CSA segundo koppen-geiger e um bioclima termomediterraneo segundo rivas martinez, geralmente observam-se caracteristicas termopluviometricas mediterraneas ( verao quente e seco;inverno ameno e humido) embora a proximidade a africa, baixa latitude, proximidade ao mar, etc acabe por tornar este clima bastante quente e caracteristico.
os verões são longos com varios meses em que a TMED é superior a 20º ( lisboa tem 4 desses meses e mesmo areas atlanticas como sines teem cerca de 2 meses), não há meses com TMED inferior a 10º, as humidades relativas nunca são excessivamente baixas, as precipitações são bem acima dos parametros deserticos ( um clima desertico tem menos de 200mm/ano), as insolações sao elevadas, a media anual é superior a 15º etc
acerca do local que dizes que tem medias anuais mais de 1º superiores a LX, não é preciso ir longe para se observarem diferenças dessas....o sotavento algarvio, baixo guadiana, baixo guadalquivir ( sevilla), etc teem medias anuais de 17-19º podendo em alguns anos chegar a 20º


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Neste sentido tenho uma duvida de amador mesmo, não consigo entender como é que por exemplo a cidade de Lisboa em comparação com a cidade de Atenas que se encontram em Latitudes idênticas, de acordo com os dados que tenho e que aqui exponho desde de 1993 ate este ano, Lisboa regista em todos os anos precipitações sempre mais elevadas a Temperatura Media Anual é mais baixa em todos os anos e como mesmo assim Lisboa regista índices de insolação idênticos ou superiores a essa região da Grécia ou outras zonas do Mediterrâneo, gostaria de saber como é que se determina as horas de insolação numa estação meteorológica, pois não consigo entender como é que em Lisboa anualmente chove quase o dobro e a temperatura anual media  é 1,2º graus mais baixa  e mesmo assim os índices as horas de insolação são idênticas?



Lisboa, apesar de estar à mesma latitude de Atenas, tem todo um oceano que ameniza as temperaturas de inverno e no verão. No inverno, basta o vento soprar de norte (trazendo todo o frio da Europa do leste) para Atenas facilmente descer aos 0ºC. Em Lisboa, descer a baixo dos 0ºC é muito raro. No verão, o Mediterrâneo aquece de tal forma que Atenas tem uma série de noites tropicais. Em Lisboa, e devido à nortada, as noites são normalmente a baixo dos 20ºC. (A média da temperatura mínima no verão é de 17/18ºC).

Quanto à insolação/precipitação, elas não são inversamente proporcionais, como à partida se poderia julgar. Por exemplo, Londres é conhecida como uma cidade chuvosa e no entanto, a precipitação anual é idêntica à de Faro. Ou a Escócia, onde há regiões onde chove 300 dias por ano, e a precipitação anual é inferior à do Porto.


As horas de insolação numa estação meteorológica determina-se através de um heliógrafo. 


Gráficos de temperatura e precipitação para Lisboa e Atenas referentes aos últimos 90 dias.

























O facto deste ano Atenas estar a ter um inverno quente este ano, não significa que por norma seja mais quente. Ainda não foi há muito tempo que a capital Grega se cobriu de branco. E não foram meia dúzia de flocos como em Lisboa. Roma, também já teve um nevão este ano.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

stormy disse:


> o clima mediterraneo é um clima vasto que tem por caracteristicas uma epoca quente e seca, uma epoca fresca ou amena e humida, verões com temperaturas elevadas, etc
> lisboa enquadra-se nisto perfeitamente.
> depois, atenas tem medias climatologicas ( 30 ou + anos) em que se observam invernos mais frios e verões mais quentes tal como maiores amplitudes e extremos que em lisboa.
> as areas mais quentes da europa continental são o sul da grecia, sul de italia e sul de espanha ( esssencialmente a menos de 20-40km da costa), a uma latitude inferior a 38-40º, estes locais teem um clima CSB segundo koppen-geiger e um bioclima termomediterraneo segundo rivas martinez, geralmente observam-se caracteristicas termopluviometricas mediterraneas ( verao quente e seco;inverno ameno e humido) embora a proximidade a africa, baixa latitude, proximidade ao mar, etc acabe por tornar este clima bastante quente e caracteristico.
> ...



Ok muito bem de acordo eu não questiono aqui o facto de Lisboa ter um clima Mediterraneo so acho que que não se deve ignorar o facto de nos encontrarmos geograficamente no atlantico Norte, julgo que se ignora muito em Portugal essa influencia nos somos banhados pelo Oceano atlantico e não pelo Mar mediterraneo. Julgo que é factual que em Lisboa chova mais que em Atenas como em outras regiões do Mediterraneo os verões são mais suaves as ondas de calor são menores. Porque será?

Relativo as temperaturas de 0º graus eu penso que o facto de Lisboa não chegar aos 0º graus deve-se muito mais ao Mar da Palha que propriamente a outros factores, porque se formos para região do Oeste: Leiria,Obidos,Torres Vedras ou ate Loures vamos constactar que ai já muito mais frequente a temperatura descer abaixo dos 0º graus, alias se fores para Setubal e Palmela verificas que as temperaturas de 0º graus já são ai bem mais frequentes que em Lisboa. 

Relativo aos flocos de neve devo tambem dizer que em 2006 quando nevou em Lisboa em Mafra por exemplo o Nevão foi bem consideravel e forte por exemplo. 

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

AnDré disse:


> Lisboa, apesar de estar à mesma latitude de Atenas, tem todo um oceano que ameniza as temperaturas de inverno e no verão. No inverno, basta o vento soprar de norte (trazendo todo o frio da Europa do leste) para Atenas facilmente descer aos 0ºC. Em Lisboa, descer a baixo dos 0ºC é muito raro. No verão, o Mediterrâneo aquece de tal forma que Atenas tem uma série de noites tropicais. Em Lisboa, e devido à nortada, as noites são normalmente a baixo dos 20ºC. (A média da temperatura mínima no verão é de 17/18ºC).
> 
> Quanto à insolação/precipitação, elas não são inversamente proporcionais, como à partida se poderia julgar. Por exemplo, Londres é conhecida como uma cidade chuvosa e no entanto, a precipitação anual é idêntica à de Faro. Ou a Escócia, onde há regiões onde chove 300 dias por ano, e a precipitação anual é inferior à do Porto.
> 
> ...



Mas a temperatuea Media Anual em superior em Atenas que em Lisboa certo???!!! 

a Percipitação anual tambem!!!???

so acho que continua-se a ignorar a influencia atlantica e temperada no clima portugues so isso.


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2010 às 18:07)

Deve haver aqui uma grande confusão com as latitudes, pois Lisboa e Atenas não estão à mesma latitude.
Faro/Olhão/Castro Marim ( Algarve), é que sim.
A temperatura média anual, naturalmente deverá ser maior em Atenas, pois esta está mais a Sul.
Já o Algarve tem locais com exactamente a mesma temperatura média anual que Atenas.



SocioMeteo disse:


> Por exemplo este Inverno tem sido então uma coisa estrondosa acompanho os registos meteorológicos diariamente e em Lisboa desde de 1 de Dezembro ate a data actual 26 de Fevereiro tem chovido imenso a temperatura nestes 3 meses nunca superou a Barreira dos 19º,20º graus os dias de sol as horas de sol tem sido no meu entender pouquíssimos ao invés Atenas tem registado dias,dias seguidos de sol sem precipitação com temperaturas amenas e bem mais agradáveis pelo menos este Inverno que as de Lisboa, tem tido mínimas de 14º,15º,16º graus com muita frequência.


 

Se em vez de usarmos a referência de 1 inverno e passarmos para vários invernos, as coisas já não devem funcionar assim.
Aí passamos a ver alguns episódios de neve comparados com apenas 1 ( que aconteceu só após 55 anos e que mesmo assim não ocorreu em grande parte de Lisboa), temperaturas negativas mais frequentes comparadas com os valores positivos de Lisboa ( registos negativos têm décadas de distância, tanto quanto sei)... Assim sendo a coisa complica-se, digamos.
Portanto acho pertinente não usar 1 ano como referência para expôr um assunto como este, embora tenha o seu quanto de interessante.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Julgo que em Portugal do ponto de vista Sócio-Meteorológico digamos assim ou seja no dia a dia das pessoas e a forma como as mesmas se relacionam com o Tempo, ignora-se no meu entender a influencia  atlântica(maior precipitação) do território português tendo colar sempre o clima português a um clima mediterrâneo(ameno e seco)





O que tenho presenciado normalmente, é uma tendência de atribuir climas temperados marítimos a Portugal só porque este fica no Atlântico, quando estes têm uma distribuição restrita em Portugal em comparação com o resto do país.
Um clima mediterrânico, não se mede pela quantidade de chuva que cae no inverno, mas pela que cae no verão, que além de seco deverá ser morno ou quente ( com um mínimo de  1 a 2 meses secos estivais).







SocioMeteo disse:


> e isso reflecte-se a nível de ordenamento do território da construção civil, por ai fora, instituiu-se que em Portugal o tempo é sempre agradável ameno e que chove pouco, julgo que isto explica-se pela descoberta dos Ingleses do Algarve nos anos 60 e 70 a partir dai graças a essa explosão da actividade turística Algarvia, desenvolveu-se a ideia de que o clima em Portugal era como o clima algarvio ameno agradável e com precipitação reduzida essa ideia ficou no meu entender com consequências objectivas uma delas é por exemplo ate á pouco tempo construía-se escolas em Bragança na mesmo forma que se construía em Vila Real de Santo António ou em Sagres, ou seja, sem olhar para o facto de uma escola em Bragança terá obrigatoriamente estar preparada para suportar temperaturas de -6,-7º graus com Invernos rigorosos, outro exemplo construir-se um centro comercial ao ar Livre na zona da Grande Lisboa em Alcochete quando nessa zona só existem 3 meses secos, havendo 9 meses no ano onde chove com frequência é óbvio que o centro comercial ira ter prejuízo durante 6,7,8 meses do ano claro que se eu quiser ir as compras hoje por exemplo não irei a esse centro comercial, também a protecção civil e o Estado deverá entender que de Abrantes para cima no interior norte e centro de Portugal as probabilidades de queda de neve e de nevões são grandes, deveria-se equipar melhor essas regiões com equipamentos para a neve como Limpa-neves e ter uma atitude preventiva face a essas situações.




Concordo que a arquitectura em Portugal, precisa de modernização em alguns locais tendo em conta o clima local ( actualmente dentro de uma empresa de construção devidamente licenciada a climatização já assume um papel muito mais importante do que há uns anos atrás).
Os limpa-neves deviam ser atribuídos a mais zonas de maior altitude, concordo.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Posso estar errado e alguns pontos que referi mas esta é a minha percepção da forma Leviana como a sociedade portuguesa no meu entender encara a meteorologia em Portugal.
> Também gostaria de deixar aqui o meu profunda palavra de solidariedade á ilha da Madeira, e mesmo ai não consigo entender a posição das Televisões face a este drama que se viveu, quer dizer passam a vida todos os Invernos a dizerem que Neva na Guarda ou no Fundão e a dizerem que faz frio no Inverno todos os anos é a mesma historia entrevistam alguém na rua que diz que á anos que não nevava assim ou que não fazia tanto frio, dizem que as pessoas devem vestir roupas quentes no Inverno, ok tudo isso é muito certo, não consigo entender é como so quando perceberam que o numero de vitimas na Madeira ultrapassou 1 dezena é que começaram a dar alguma cobertura ao assunto, enfim julgo que cada estação de televisão deveria ter alguém formado em Meteorologia para transmitirem informações correctas aos cidadãos mas isso talvez já seja pedir demais.


 

Não acho demais, acho até bem importante e exequível. Basta haver o interesse e atitude.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a esta comparação da Grécia, não tenho fundamentação cientifica para esta percepção, mas tenho notado pelas consultas diárias que faço que nos últimos anos os Invernos na região da Grecia/Chipre ou seja Mediterrâneo Oriental tem sido bem mais amenos e curtos que por exemplo na Península Ibérica, por exemplo a uns notava que a temperatura no Inverno na cidade de Roma era sempre mais baixa que em Lisboa, mas nos últimos anos tenho então este Inverno é uma evidencia tem-se registado dias tão frios e com tanta frequência como na cidade de Roma as diferenças tem sido muito poucas.




Mais uma vez sugiro que consulte  gráficos  e com um período representativo mínimo de anos para obter uma amostra climática credível.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Por exemplo este Inverno Atenas teve a uns dias uma onda de calor onde os termómetros atingiram os 24º graus em Israel chegaram aos 30º no Cairo ultrapassaram os 33º graus, enfim isto em Fevereiro.


 

Eu reparei nessa onda de calor, mas ondas de calor em Portugal, neste último ano também não faltaram. Além de que estamos a recuperar de uma GRANDE seca! 
 E em Portugal também se atingem valores de 25ºc ou mais, até em Janeiro e contudo não se deve usar esses valores para comparar com os outros países.
Na Madeira, valores acima de 20ºc no inverno, têm sido bastante vulgares até neste inverno e ainda ninguém falou em vaga de calor lá.


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2010 às 19:23)

boas
segundo este site, http://www.climate-charts.com , :





lisboa não tem um clima temperado maritimo, isso só ocorre no extremo NW do pais.
o litoral a sul do douro tem um clima de transição entre o maritimo e o mediterraneo.
o interior norte e centro tem um clima mediterraneo com caracter continental.
o liroral entre lisboa e VRSA tem um clima meiterraneo ameno, em alguns locais "semi-macronesico" segundo certos autores, rivas martinez classifica-o de termomediterraneo e koppen de CSA excepto os cabos onde é CSB de transição para CSA.
o interior sul  tem um clima mediterraneo com alguma continentalidade mas bem mais quente que o int. norte e centro.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Algumas localidades com clima mediterrâneo. Dados da mesma normal (1961/ 1990).






Atenas tem uma maior amplitude térmica anual.
São Francisco, com uma forte influencia oceânica, tem um Verão mais seco e bem mais fresco que Lisboa.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2010 às 22:44)

O comparativo entre Lisboa e Atenas teria de encontrar na Grécia um mecanismo semelhante ao Anticiclone do Açores. Além disso a orientação das massas continentais é bem diferente. E há mais. Atenas é muito maior que Lisboa e é a 4ª cidade mais densamente povoada da União Europeia. O efeito ilha urbana também conta na definição climática. E aqui não tens montanhas de 1000m a menos 30Km do centro da cidade...


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Dan disse:


> Algumas localidades com clima mediterrâneo. Dados da mesma normal (1961/ 1990).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, dadas as discrepâncias em variados aspectos ( embora nos essenciais sejam o mesmo clima), entre Lisboa e Atenas, esperava uma vantagem térmica mais razoável por parte da capital grega.


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

sevilla, uma cidade incrivelmente quente, talvez a mais quente da europa




fascinante


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2010 às 09:41)

Sevilha é um exemplo clássico de uma zona baixa, no interior do Sul da Península Ibérica. 
Córdoba também tem valores elevados, mas penso que ligeiramente inferiores.
Almeria tem valores de média anual superiores a Sevilha.
Fora das cidades, na Província de Córdoba, as coisas mudam e passamos a ter um clima mais quente que  Sevilha e até Almeria( por exemplo, Hornachuelos), em termos de média anual.
Em Portugal continental, temos valores aproximados ou iguais a estas zonas de Espanha, pelo menos  em 3 regiões.


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

almeria:




invernos quentes  parecidos com os que acontecem no cabo de sagres, sines e santa maria, e verões quentes no que toca as minimas mas com maximas nem muito quentes..associavel a cidades como huelva, ayamonte, olhao


----------



## N_Fig (26 Fev 2010 às 14:50)

stormy disse:


> almeria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como é que uma cidade tão seca tem uma anomalia térmica tão baixa?


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2010 às 18:49)

Almeria está numa zona muito «sui generis».
É um local abrigado por montanhas, em quase todas as direcções, ( o mais seco de toda a Península Ibérica continental), junto ao mar ( numa das zonas mais amenas do Sul de Espanha).
O clima chega a ser desértico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Fev 2010 às 02:41)

O que procurei aqui demonstrar no meu Post e a forte convicção que tenho que em no Litoral português julgo não se deverá ignorar a influencia das Massas de ar provenientes do Atlântico no nosso clima, obviamente que não questiono as definições das tipologias climatéricas e os modelos científicos existentes(Köppen ), sei perfeitamente que os factores que definem um clima Mediterrâneo:
Precipitação- Estação seca 3 meses secos/ com precipitação Media anual volta dos 500mm; máximo 800 mm
Temperatura:com menos de 4 meses no ano com temperatura media de 10º e com Verões com temperaturas medias superiores aos 22º 

Sei objectivamente que o clima da cidade de Lisboa se insere no clima Mediterrâneo, mas também sei objectivamente que os normativos climáticos definem que Lisboa tem uma precipitação bem superior a 500mm e que em muitos anos e anos com frequência supera os 800 mm e que são menores os anos em que chove menos de 500 mm anuais. 

Julgo que Portugal está inserido geograficamente numa zona muito rica do ponto vista climático e foi nesse sentido que comparei Lisboa com Atenas, foi uma tentativa de tentar demonstrar aqui no meu entender que Atenas tem muitos mais pre-requisitos de clima mediterrâneo que propriamente Lisboa e demonstrar que a nos geograficamente junto ao Oceano Atlântico que influencia e determina o nosso clima mas não é por estarmos juntos ao Oceano Atlântico que somos isto ou aquilo, mas sim pelas massas de ar as baixas pressões que estamos sujeitos devido a proximidade e progressiva  exposição que temos a essas massas de ar. e reparem Lisboa está a uns escassos 150 Kms de Leiria/Pombal região que eu ai já poucas duvidas tenho da serra de Montejunto para cima o clima muda e a partir dai julgo que a influencia atlântica já é mesmo significativa e ai entre Leiria e o Porto estamos de facto numa região de clima de transição.

O que eu quero dizer é que no meu entender e aqui entra o aspecto mais cultural e social na memoria colectiva e social, associa-se muito o clima português a um clima ameno relativamente quente(Julgo que isto acontece devido á descoberta do Algarve por parte dos Ingleses nos anos 70), ignorando no meu entender mais de metade do território sujeito a uma influencia atlântica, e sim a precipitação é um factor que eu acho determinante. reparem em Atenas,Sul de Espanha,Sul de Italia  chove  300-500 mm ano, quer dizer em Lisboa chove 700 mm por alguma razão é certo?  Falo de Lisboa porque por exemplo se formos pesquisar os normativos climáticos de Leiria por exemplo vamos ter umas belas surpresas quer a nível de temperatura( perto dos 4 meses com temperaturas medias inferiores a 10º), precipitação no Verão frequente, já para não falar no Litoral Norte português de Aveiro para cima pois ai são claros que são mais os pontos que aproximam essa região de um clima Oceânico/ atlântico( temperatura media no Verão inferior a 22º graus/ forte probabilidade de 4,5  meses com temperaturas medias abaixo dos 10º; grande probabilidade de chuva durante os 2,3 meses secos) de um clima mediterrâneo. 

Apesar de aceitar obviamente que aceito quem sou eu para por em causa a ciência, ainda por cima uma ciência onde não passo de um curioso, obviamente que Lisboa tem um clima Mediterrâneo continuou achar e não me convenço do contrario porque conheço o meu pais que a influencia atlântica no nosso clima é no meu entender um pouco ignorada. Reparem a região do Oeste inserida na Grande Lisboa, basta vermos a flora e fauna da região entre Mafra-Leiria, própria serra de Sintra, para  notarmos uma forte marca atlântica.

Falou-se aqui também na neve, existem factos/suposições/opiniões curiosas a esse respeito,por exemplo a Serra de Montejunto tinha uma fabrica do Gelo ate ao século passado conhecida como a fabrica da Neve, por exemplo na nos filmes portugueses antigos como é a Aldeia da Roupa Branca é enunciado a queda de neve na chamada região saloia entende-se como Malveira,Loures. 
Pelo que eu pesquisei entre 1940-1950 registou-se queda de neve em Lisboa por 2 vezes em 1944 e 1945, em 1952 nevou consideravelmente durante 3 dias sem parar nevou a serio esse nevão não foi so uns flocos foi um nevão a serio, nos anos 70 nevou em Palmela Margem sul do tejo, nos anos 94,98 cairam flocos em Cascais,Mafra,Pero Pinheiro,Sintra( deu nas noticias da altura) em Jan  2006 volta a nevar na região de Lisboa e em zonas com muita intensidade Mafra e Palmela estive lá vi com os meus olhos e garanto-vos nevou e nevou e bem durante 3,4 horas, em 2007 volta a nevar no Oeste,este ano 2010 á quem diga que avistaram flocos de neve em Alverca. Enfim isto tudo somado demonstra no meu entender que apesar de ser um fenómeno meteorológico anormal poderá acontecer em Lisboa, porquê? porque quando esses fenómenos aconteceram nunca estivemos sujeitos a massas de ar frias continentais certo?!! mas sim a massas de ar frias Polares associadas a massas atlânticas húmidas... *e se repararmos quando estes fenómenos acontecem em Portugal  é todo o Norte Atlântico(Irlanda,Norte Espanha,Inglaterra,França) que é afectado o frio a Nortada vai por aqui abaixo e não o mediterrâneo, questão curiosa esta julgo eu?   * 

Julgo que se deveria reflectir um pouco sobre esta questão gostaria de deixar aberto o debate e troca de opiniões sobre este tema.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Fev 2010 às 02:55)

stormy disse:


> boas
> segundo este site, http://www.climate-charts.com , :
> 
> 
> ...




o litoral a sul do douro tem um clima de transição entre o marítimo e o mediterraneo.... Exacto julgo que entre Serra de Montejunto e o Sul do Douro verifica-se um clima de transição se Lisboa está a 150 kms de da serra de Montejunto é natural que se note já uma marca e um cariz Atlântico no clima de Lisboa, o inverso não acontece toda a Grecia com a excepção das regiões montanhosas do Norte, apresentam um clima homogenio toda a Grecia tem um clima mediterrâneo a diversidade julgo eu ser menor repara um Ateniense tem de fazer bem mais de 150kms ou mesmo bem mais de 300 kms para encontrar outro tipologia de clima de acordo com os Modelos de Koppen so ira encontrar já na Bulgaria um clima continental, entendes? em Lisboa isso não acontece percorres  150 kms e de Lisboa já estas em Leiria. Alias eu aqui na Margem sul do tejo sinto isso, eu ate digo na Brincadeira que se quiser vou da Irlanda a Sardanha em 10 minutos, saio da Riviera Mediterrânea de Sesimbra e chego a paisagem atlântica entre o cabo espichel e a aldeia do Meco. 
Julgo que estes factores do nosso clima não deverão ser ignorados.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Fev 2010 às 03:18)

Se em vez de usarmos a referência de 1 inverno e passarmos para vários invernos, as coisas já não devem funcionar assim.
Aí passamos a ver alguns episódios de neve comparados com apenas 1 ( que aconteceu só após 55 anos e que mesmo assim não ocorreu em grande parte de Lisboa), temperaturas negativas mais frequentes comparadas com os valores positivos de Lisboa ( registos negativos têm décadas de distância, tanto quanto sei)... Assim sendo a coisa complica-se, digamos.
Portanto acho pertinente não usar 1 ano como referência para expôr um assunto como este, embora tenha o seu quanto de interessante.

_Não usei so um Inverno, mas sim a constatação de um facto de acordo com os normativos climáticos, em Atenas chove entre 300-500mm ano em Lisboa entre 600-900 mm ano, os Outonos começam mais cedo os Invernos prolongam-se por mais tempo em Lisboa que em Atenas, a temperatura Media anual é mais Baixa em Lisboa que em Atenas, se os fenómenos extremos são mais notados em Atenas neste caso o frio, ai são sem duvida São massas de ar continentais, mas isso nada muda o meu raciocínio porque repara existem Regiões da Florida nos Estados Unidos onde as temperaturas podem atingir os -5 negativos e não é por essa razão que a Florida ira deixar de ter um clima Sub-tropical e mesmo tropical rodeada de uma flora e de uma fauna tropical;a razão porque em Atenas a temperatura por vezes pode descer abaixo de zero é pela mesma razão que acontece o mesmo em Berlin e não acontece na Irlanda as massas de ar são diferentes, e ai está o paralelismo que eu estou a fazer como disse o André e muito bem o Oceano Atlântico ameniza, ai está a influencia atlântica que eu quero demonstrar aqui no fórum do nosso clima + atlântica - mediterrânea _






O que tenho presenciado normalmente, é uma tendência de atribuir climas temperados marítimos a Portugal só porque este fica no Atlântico, quando estes têm uma distribuição restrita em Portugal em comparação com o resto do país.
Um clima mediterrânico, não se mede pela quantidade de chuva que cae no inverno, mas pela que cae no verão, que além de seco deverá ser morno ou quente ( com um mínimo de  1 a 2 meses secos estivais).

como já disse anteriormente Lisboa está a 100 kms de um clima de transição que começa na serra de Montejunto Atenas está a 800 kms; isso significa alguma coisa, obviamente que Lisboa( exemplos,Sintra,Mafra) já tem uma forte marca atlântica e essa realidade não deverá ser ignorada pelo menos eu não a ignoro  






Mais uma vez sugiro que consulte  gráficos  e com um período representativo mínimo de anos para obter uma amostra climática credível.

_a intenção do meu poste era apenas enunciar a influencia atlântica do nosso clima que julgo que é pouco valorizada e ate um pouco ignorada...nunca era questionar os Modelos climáticos existentes. Sim e já os consultei por diversas vezes. _

Eu reparei nessa onda de calor, mas ondas de calor em Portugal, neste último ano também não faltaram. Além de que estamos a recuperar de uma GRANDE seca! 
 E em Portugal também se atingem valores de 25ºc ou mais, até em Janeiro e contudo não se deve usar esses valores para comparar com os outros países.
Na Madeira, valores acima de 20ºc no inverno, têm sido bastante vulgares até neste inverno e ainda ninguém falou em vaga de calor lá.[/QUOTE]


E_m Portugal continental sim no mes de Janeiro 25º graus??? Possível sim em na zona do Guadiana(amareleja ou Moura) mas estas a falar de extremos climáticos, algo que acontece uma vez de 15 em 15 anos, em Lisboa é raríssimo a temperatura em Dezembro e Janeiro subir alem dos 20º graus pelos dados que consultei em 18 anos aconteceu por 5 vezes, no Porto então é quase impensável. 
Estava a falar da questão das Latitudes, e vem-me falar na Madeira??? a Madeira encontra-se numa latitude idêntica( não me apetece ir pesquisar ehhehehe) a Casablanca(+ coisa menos coisa) na Madeira existem Palmeiras produz-se Bananas e frutos tropicais o Mercado do Funchal parece um mercado tropical, não serve como exemplo eu comparei Lisboa com Atenas, quanto muito Portugal continental com a Grécia, é a mesma coisa que estarmos a dizer que o clima Espanhol é igual ao clima das Canárias onde em Las Palmas as temperaturas andam em Janeiro a volta dos 24 graus enquanto em Terruel ou em Leon estão 10 negativos enfim..._

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Fev 2010 às 03:51)

AnDré disse:


> Lisboa, apesar de estar à mesma latitude de Atenas, tem todo um oceano que ameniza as temperaturas de inverno e no verão. No inverno, basta o vento soprar de norte (trazendo todo o frio da Europa do leste) para Atenas facilmente descer aos 0ºC. Em Lisboa, descer a baixo dos 0ºC é muito raro. No verão, o Mediterrâneo aquece de tal forma que Atenas tem uma série de noites tropicais. Em Lisboa, e devido à nortada, as noites são normalmente a baixo dos 20ºC. (A média da temperatura mínima no verão é de 17/18ºC).
> 
> Quanto à insolação/precipitação, elas não são inversamente proporcionais, como à partida se poderia julgar. Por exemplo, Londres é conhecida como uma cidade chuvosa e no entanto, a precipitação anual é idêntica à de Faro. Ou a Escócia, onde há regiões onde chove 300 dias por ano, e a precipitação anual é inferior à do Porto.
> 
> ...






AnDré disse:


> Lisboa, apesar de estar à mesma latitude de Atenas, tem todo um oceano que ameniza as temperaturas de inverno e no verão.
> è isso mesmo que quero aqui enunciar a influencia atlântica do Litoral português
> 
> Quanto à insolação/precipitação, elas não são inversamente proporcionais, como à partida se poderia julgar. Por exemplo, Londres é conhecida como uma cidade chuvosa e no entanto, a precipitação anual é idêntica à de Faro. Ou a Escócia, onde há regiões onde chove 300 dias por ano, e a precipitação anual é inferior à do Porto.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nope refira-me a dados objectivos talvez fui pouco claro em Lisboa chove em media mais do dobro que em Atenas e a temperatura Media também é inferior se os climas são tão idênticos porque é que isto acontece o que determina uma diferença tão grande de precipitação???
> Relativo a Neve... sim os fenómenos extremos em Atenas podem ser mais frequentes que cá pela mesma razão que faz mais frio em Berlin do que faz em Dublin ou em Londres por exemplo, a Grecia está sujeita a massas de ar continentais e Siberianas ai está a influencia Oceânica no nosso clima menor amplitude térmica.
> em 2006 em Lisboa foram so uns flocos mas garanto-te que em Mafra,Alcochete,Palmela,Sintra,Alverca,Vila Franca,Loures nevou mesmo a serio, é óbvio é que a memoria colectiva dos portugueses para estes fenómenos é nula nevou em 2006 mas ainda vejo pessoas em Mafra a dizerem que nunca viram neve enfim, vai-se la compreender [/I]
> 
> cumps



A diferença na precipitação e nas horas de sol tem a ver com o tipo de sistemas que atravessam cada país.
Lisboa, por estar à beira de um oceano, é frequentemente atingida por frentes que deixam precipitações moderadas, mas que são intercaladas por sol.
É frequente, mesmo de inverno, termos 10 dias seguidos de sol (tempo anticiclónico). Em Atenas, a chuva fraca é mais comum. Não chegam lá frentes oceânicas. Chegam muitas vezes frentes em dissipação que trazem muita nebulosidade e pouca quantidade de chuva. Nebulosidade que chega a persistir por dias. 

Quanto à neve, sou dos arredores de Lisboa, e aqui caiu bastante neve. Mas em Atenas, quando neva na cidade, os arredores ficam atolados de neve. Tal como acontece em praticamente todas as cidades.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

SocioMeteo disse:


> _e os modelos científicos existentes(Köppen ), sei perfeitamente que os factores que definem um clima Mediterrâneo:
> Precipitação- Estação seca 3 meses secos/ com precipitação Media anual volta dos 500mm; máximo 800 mm
> Temperatura:com menos de 4 meses no ano com temperatura media de 10º e com Verões com temperaturas medias superiores aos 22º _


_

Se está a falar de Koppen, as definições de clima mediterrânico, não são certamente essas.
Dentro de um certo clima podem existir diversas variedades de subclimas: no clima mediterrâneo, segundo Koppen-Geiger, há pelo menos duas.






SocioMeteo disse:



Não usei so um Inverno, mas sim a constatação de um facto de acordo com os normativos climáticos, em Atenas chove entre 300-500mm ano em Lisboa entre 600-900 mm ano,
os Outonos começam mais cedo os Invernos prolongam-se por mais tempo em Lisboa que em Atenas, a temperatura Media anual é mais Baixa em Lisboa que em Atenas, se os fenómenos extremos são mais notados em Atenas neste caso o frio, ai são sem duvida São massas de ar continentais, mas isso nada muda o meu raciocínio porque repara existem Regiões da Florida nos Estados Unidos onde as temperaturas podem atingir os -5 negativos e não é por essa razão que a Florida ira deixar de ter um clima Sub-tropical e mesmo tropical rodeada de uma flora e de uma fauna tropical;a razão porque em Atenas a temperatura por vezes pode descer abaixo de zero é pela mesma razão que acontece o mesmo em Berlin e não acontece na Irlanda as massas de ar são diferentes, e ai está o paralelismo que eu estou a fazer como disse o André e muito bem o Oceano Atlântico ameniza, ai está a influencia atlântica que eu quero demonstrar aqui no fórum do nosso clima + atlântica - mediterrânea :
		
Clique para expandir...



Você veio aqui falar em temperaturas de inverno, não exclusivamente em precipitações. Além de que espero que já saiba que Lisboa e Atenas, não estão à mesma latitude e que estão em localizações bastante distintas.
Toda a gente ( espero) sabe também que a influência atlântica aqui é maior e por isso mesmo é que os invernos aqui são amenos. O que andou a observar este inverno e deu tanto ênfase, pouco nos diz sobre a NORMA climática ( tal como alguns membros aqui do fórum vieram demonstrar com gráficos termopluviométricos que evidenciam a norma climatológica). 
Lisboa tem mais condições para ter flora tropical nos seus jardins, por isso mesmo, tem um clima mais ameno e com menos extremos.
Florida é outro assunto, a analogia com Atenas, é  por ter uns bons extremos, de resto é só mesmo essa a semelhança.









SocioMeteo disse:



			como já disse anteriormente Lisboa está a 100 kms de um clima de transição que começa na serra de Montejunto Atenas está a 800 kms; isso significa alguma coisa, obviamente que Lisboa( exemplos,Sintra,Mafra) já tem uma forte marca atlântica e essa realidade não deverá ser ignorada pelo menos eu não a ignoro  :
		
Clique para expandir...



Não, o subtipo  climático ( Csb segundo Koppen-Geiger) aparece  aqui mais perto, já junto a Sintra. E é bastante, natural que Atenas esteja mais longe de outro clima, pois como já lhe disse, Atenas está mais a sul, precisamente à latitude do Sul do Algarve. Se reparar do Algarve a um clima de algumas influências atlânticas ( tirando zonas de altitude ou cabos), ainda vai também uma boa distância.
Há um porquê para tudo.










SocioMeteo disse:



a intenção do meu poste era apenas enunciar a influencia atlântica do nosso clima que julgo que é pouco valorizada e ate um pouco ignorada...nunca era questionar os Modelos climáticos existentes. Sim e já os consultei por diversas vezes. :
		
Clique para expandir...



Se tiver atento e ler os tópicos já abertos sobre o assunto, verá que a influência atlântica no nosso clima, não tem sido de forma alguma ignorada, pelo menos aqui neste fórum. É algo até alvo de interesse e paixão.
O que acontece, é que existem regulamentos climáticos e os dados termopluviométricos obtidos num largo período de tempo, dizem-nos em que se insere região x ou y. Não há muito para teorizar sobre isto.







SocioMeteo disse:



			Em Portugal continental sim no mes de Janeiro 25º graus??? Possível sim em na zona do Guadiana(amareleja ou Moura) mas estas a falar de extremos climáticos, algo que acontece uma vez de 15 em 15 anos, em Lisboa é raríssimo a temperatura em Dezembro e Janeiro subir alem dos 20º graus pelos dados que consultei em 18 anos aconteceu por 5 vezes, no Porto então é quase impensável. :

Clique para expandir...




Você não sabe em que intervalos de tempo isso acontece, então porque os dá?
Extremos climáticos são apenas para a curiosidade das pessoas, pouca relevância têm para descrever um clima.





SocioMeteo disse:



			Estava a falar da questão das Latitudes, e vem-me falar na Madeira???:
		
Clique para expandir...



Foi um exemplo que dei, tal como outros que você deu ( Chipre, Egipto, Israel, Florida). Mas o que acontece é que não precisei de sair do mesmo país.





SocioMeteo disse:



			a Madeira encontra-se numa latitude idêntica( não me apetece ir pesquisar ehhehehe) a Casablanca(+ coisa menos coisa) na Madeira existem Palmeiras produz-se Bananas e frutos tropicais o Mercado do Funchal parece um mercado tropical, não serve como exemplo eu comparei Lisboa com Atenas.:
		
Clique para expandir...



Exacto você comparou locais de latitudes diferentes ( não certamente de latitude idêntica ( Atenas-Lisboa)). É o mesmo que comparar Lisboa com Tavira ou Faro.





SocioMeteo disse:



			quanto muito Portugal continental com a Grécia, é a mesma coisa que estarmos a dizer que o clima Espanhol é igual ao clima das Canárias onde em Las Palmas as temperaturas andam em Janeiro a volta dos 24 graus enquanto em Terruel ou em Leon estão 10 negativos enfim...:
		
Clique para expandir...



Em Las Palmas, em Janeiro as temperaturas não são de  24 graus ( não é essa certamente a média ( nem sequer das máximas)), só se for num ano excepcional ( assim parecido com este), em que às vezes chega a esse valor ( não muito raro então) e Las Palmas são nas Canárias e as Canárias são em Espanha, têm tanto de clima espanhol como Teruel, que fica na Espanha continental.





AnDré disse:



			A diferença na precipitação e nas horas de sol tem a ver com o tipo de sistemas que atravessam cada país.
Lisboa, por estar à beira de um oceano, é frequentemente atingida por frentes que deixam precipitações moderadas, mas que são intercaladas por sol.
É frequente, mesmo de inverno, termos 10 dias seguidos de sol (tempo anticiclónico). Em Atenas, a chuva fraca é mais comum. Não chegam lá frentes oceânicas. Chegam muitas vezes frentes em dissipação que trazem muita nebulosidade e pouca quantidade de chuva. Nebulosidade que chega a persistir por dias. 

Quanto à neve, sou dos arredores de Lisboa, e aqui caiu bastante neve. Mas em Atenas, quando neva na cidade, os arredores ficam atolados de neve. Tal como acontece em praticamente todas as cidades. 

Clique para expandir...


Por aqui nem passados 55 anos, vi neve alguma.
Onde caiu neve foi no alto da Serra de Monsanto._


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Claro que o clima de Lisboa tem mais influencia oceânica que o de Atenas. O mediterrâneo é um pequeno lago, quando comparado com o atlântico. Por ser mais pequeno, o mar Mediterrâneo, aquece bem mais no Verão e também arrefece mais no Inverno, daqui resulta uma maior amplitude térmica anual em Atenas. 
Mas existem outros locais de clima mediterrâneo também com uma grande influência oceânica como é o caso de São Francisco. Nesta localidade os verões são longos e secos, mas muito mais frescos que no litoral português.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nope refira-me a dados objectivos talvez fui pouco claro em Lisboa chove em media mais do dobro que em Atenas e a temperatura Media também é inferior se os climas são tão idênticos porque é que isto acontece o que determina uma diferença tão grande de precipitação???



O facto de Lisboa ter o dobro da precipitação média anual de Atenas não justifica uma diferenciação climática. Também Bragança tem o dobro da precipitação de Zamora e o tipo de clima é o mesmo.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:02)

As latitudes de Lisboa e Atenas não é assim tão díspar e são perfeitamente comparáveis, 38.7ºN em Lisboa contra 38.0ºN em Atenas. O sul do Algarve está a 37ºN.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Fil disse:


> As latitudes de Lisboa e Atenas não é assim tão díspar e são perfeitamente comparáveis, 38.7ºN em Lisboa contra 38.0ºN em Atenas. O sul do Algarve está a 37ºN.



São perfeitamente comparáveis? Ter um vasto oceano à frente ( com correntes de oeste, uppuwelling e  alguma nortada) é comparável a estar a viver num mar muito mais pequeno,estéril  e fechado, com montanhas a oeste e a norte, numa cidade muito maior e com níveis de poluição bem mais altos?  Na latitude, eu tive a ver gráficos, em que davam 37 graus de latitude norte para Faro e Atenas, que ao que parece está claramente errado, como agora fui confirmar ( e nisso tens razão), embora Atenas continue a Sul de Beja ( segundo os dados do DAN está a 37.58ºN e não a 38.0ºN, embora mesmo a 38.0ºN, fique já no Baixo Alentejo)...


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

Eu só falei em latitude, e com uma diferença de 0,7º e ambas na casa dos 38º pode-se dizer que estão a latitudes idênticas e portanto nesse aspecto são comparáveis.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

Fil disse:


> Eu só falei em latitude, e com uma diferença de 0,7º e ambas na casa dos 38º pode-se dizer que estão a latitudes idênticas e portanto nesse aspecto são comparáveis.



Há aqui dados contraditórios, em que ficamos então?
Eu também não sei bem qual é esse conceito de ser comparável ( sinceramente é um assunto curioso, mas que pouca relevância tem), embora eu continue a achar que o Baixo Alentejo, vai um bocado além do que é Lisboa.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

Quais são os dados contraditórios?


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Fil disse:


> Quais são os dados contraditórios?



Estão colocados 4 posts acima.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

belem disse:


> Estão colocados 4 posts acima.



Opá vai logo ao assunto, eu sei muito bem o que escrevi e não sei onde está a contradição.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Fil disse:


> Opá vai logo ao assunto, eu sei muito bem o que escrevi e não sei onde está a contradição.




Eu não disse que a contradição era tua, disse que havia era uma contradição nos dados:

«Na latitude, eu tive a ver gráficos, em que davam 37 graus de latitude norte para Faro e Atenas, que ao que parece está claramente errado, como agora fui confirmar ( e nisso tens razão), embora Atenas continue a Sul de Beja ( segundo os dados do DAN está a 37.58ºN e não a 38.0ºN, embora mesmo a 38.0ºN, fique já no Baixo Alentejo)... »


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

Atenas é uma cidade bastante grande mas o seu centro está a 37.97ºN, arredondei para 38ºN. A 37.58 só se forem graus minutais, ou seja 37º 58' são praticamente 38º 00'.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Fil disse:


> Atenas é uma cidade bastante grande mas o seu centro está a 37.97ºN, arredondei para 38ºN. A 37.58 só se forem graus minutais, ou seja 37º 58' são praticamente 38º 00'.



 37º.58' N é o que fica (+-) a  meio de  37ºN e 38ºN, não fica propriamente junto a 38ºN.
Estive a ver no Google Earth e Atenas é uma cidade grande e  estende-se desde os 37º48'N (+-) a cerca de 38º05'N.
Seja de que forma for, a latitude é a do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Não estás a perceber, 37º 58' fica apenas a 0º 02' dos 38º. Como são graus minutais, a latitude vai de 37º 00' a 37º 59'. Em graus decimais, 37º 58' são 37.97º. Eu sei que está um pouco abaixo de Lisboa, à mesma latitude de Sines, mas a diferença é mínima para que não possam ser comparadas.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

Fil disse:


> Não estás a perceber, 37º 58' fica apenas a 0º 02' dos 38º. Como são graus minutais, a latitude vai de 37º 00' a 37º 59'. Em graus decimais, 37º 58' são 37.97º. Eu sei que está um pouco abaixo de Lisboa, à mesma latitude de Sines, mas a diferença é mínima para que não possam ser comparadas.



 Está de facto abaixo de Lisboa, chegando ao ponto de eu achar complicado comparar o Baixo Alentejo com Lisboa, analogicamente falando.
Tendo em conta diversos factores, é complicado fazer comparações deste tipo, sem estarmos a ser, diria eu, injustos.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Então Sines não pode ser comparada com Lisboa porque está ligeiramente mais para sul?

Ou seja Lisboa só pode ser comparada com locais que estão milimetricamente à sua mesma latitude?

Ou isto é apenas porque Atenas tem uma média anual mais alta que Lisboa e por isso é conveniente puxar da justificação "latitude", mesmo que a diferença seja de apenas 0,7º (0,9% de diferença). Aposto que se Lisboa fosse mais quente, a comparação seria perfeitamente plausível.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

Fil disse:


> Então Sines não pode ser comparada com Lisboa porque está ligeiramente mais para sul?
> 
> Ou seja Lisboa só pode ser comparada com locais que estão milimetricamente à sua mesma latitude?
> 
> Ou isto é apenas porque Atenas tem uma média anual mais alta que Lisboa e por isso é conveniente puxar da justificação "latitude", mesmo que a diferença seja de apenas 0,7º (0,9% de diferença). Aposto que se Lisboa fosse mais quente, a comparação seria perfeitamente plausível.



Bem, não vamos começar com uma atitude de adivinho, por que cada um sabe de si e pensa por si.
Não diria, milimetricamente, porque a diferença é bem mais que milimétrica, mas falo por aquilo que sei e o que sei é que o Baixo Alentejo é no geral mais quente que Lisboa, sem ser necessário sequer fazer comparações.
Agora claro que cada um  pode comparar o que quiser, por mais absurdo que seja, partindo do princípio que ao menos sabe do nível de relevância que isso tem.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

Mas para quê insistir nisto? 0.7º de diferença em termos climáticos não é nada, é zero. As diferenças entre Lisboa e Atenas não podem apontadas à latitude, mas sim a outros factores.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Fil disse:


> Mas para quê insistir nisto? 0.7º de diferença em termos climáticos não é nada, é zero. As diferenças entre Lisboa e Atenas não podem apontadas à latitude, mas sim a outros factores.



Então e o que eu disse anteriormente?
A latitude é só um dos factores.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

belem disse:


> Então e o que eu disse anteriormente?
> A latitude é só um dos factores.



Neste caso o factor latitude é completamente irrelevante.

É o mesmo que dizer que um dos factores pelos quais Boston é muito mais fria que Viana do Castelo é devido aos 0.6º que Boston tem a mais de latitude.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2010 às 18:09)

Fil disse:


> Neste caso o factor latitude é completamente irrelevante.
> 
> É o mesmo que dizer que um dos factores pelos quais Boston é muito mais fria que Viana do Castelo é devido aos 0.6º que Boston tem a mais de latitude.



Viana e Boston, nem sequer têm o mesmo clima.
Não acho nada que a diferença de latitude  seja irrelevante, penso que até tem certamente o seu papel a juntar aos que já referi ( e escrevi isto a pensar nas diferenças aqui em Portugal).


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Dan disse:


> O facto de Lisboa ter o dobro da precipitação média anual de Atenas não justifica uma diferenciação climática. Também Bragança tem o dobro da precipitação de Zamora e o tipo de clima é o mesmo.



Sim mas eu não disse que deveria existir uma diferenciação climática, o que eu quis aqui salientar é a forte influencia Oceânica/Atlântica que o clima de Portugal Continental sofre, sendo essa influencia mais marcante a medida que avançamos para Norte mas que julgo que esta presente em quase todo o território português com a excepção do Algarve e do Interior Alentejano,deste o exemplo de Bragança e de Zamora, ai está o que eu estou aqui a querer destacar, porque que será que chove o dobro em Bragança,Ourense ou Lugo do que em Zamora,Salamanca ou Valladolid se todas estas cidades tem o mesmo clima?  O que faz com que haja essa diferença?
Reparem eu não estou aqui a por em causa as tipologias climáticas instituídas, apenas estou a dizer que para mim *Atenas tem um clima Mediterrâneo tipo, Lisboa tem um clima Mediterrâneo mas com uma marca atlântica que no meu entender é um pouco ignorada e sim julgo que a precipitação deverá ser uma variável determinante para a caracterização e definição e distinção  de um clima*, e de facto em Lisboa chove mais do dobro em media que em Atenas, a temperatura media anual é mais baixa é uma cidade mais fresca os Verões são mais curtos os Outonos mais prematuros e  Invernos mais longos( mesmo que possam ser menos frios ou extremados  ) e esta realidade não deverá ser ignorada, *reparem  falemos em factos ate Beja tem Precipitação mais elevada que Atenas e tem a temperatura media mais baixa que Atenas *e estamos aqui a falar na cidade capital de distrito mais seca e  das mais quente de Portugal(juntamente com Faro), julgo que se formos mesmo rigorosos so encontramos um clima com valores de precipitação e de temperaturas idênticos a Atenas junto ao Vale de Guadiana-Baixo Alentejo( onde os valores extremos também são bem mais rigorosos que em Lisboa- Amareleja - 47 graus máxima(Atenas já chegou aos 48º);-5 mínima; Verões e de 5,6 meses secos; precipitação na ordem dos 300-400 mm- tal e qual o clima de Atenas basta consultar os dados e Normativos climáticos ) e alguém acha que em rigor o clima de Amareleja ou de Moura é igual ao de Lisboa, so porque os modelos climáticos assim o definem????

Cumprs


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Sem querer dar ou tirar razão a ninguém, quero dizer que Atenas até é mais quente (17,7ºCvs17,4ºC) e mais seca (377mmvs509mm) que Faro.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim mas eu não disse que deveria existir uma diferenciação climática, o que eu quis aqui salientar é a forte influencia Oceânica/Atlântica que o clima de Portugal Continental sofre, sendo essa influencia mais marcante a medida que avançamos para Norte mas que julgo que esta presente em quase todo o território português com a excepção do Algarve e do Interior Alentejano,deste o exemplo de Bragança e de Zamora, ai está o que eu estou aqui a querer destacar, porque que será que chove o dobro em Bragança,Ourense ou Lugo do que em Zamora,Salamanca ou Valladolid se todas estas cidades tem o mesmo clima?  O que faz com que haja essa diferença?



Continentalidade, exposição aos ventos húmidos,etc...
Agora explique-nos porque é  que a região de Massueime (Portugal Continental) tem menos de 300 mm, está mais a norte que Atenas e tem zonas  mais quentes e secas que a capital grega ? Não será também por causa do relevo, continentalidade e outros factores?





SocioMeteo disse:


> Reparem eu não estou aqui a por em causa as tipologias climáticas instituídas, apenas estou a dizer que para mim *Atenas tem um clima Mediterrâneo tipo, Lisboa tem um clima Mediterrâneo mas com uma marca atlântica que no meu entender é um pouco ignorada*


*


Ignorada por quem? Especifique onde e porquê.





SocioMeteo disse:



			e sim julgo que a precipitação deverá ser uma variável determinante para a caracterização e definição e distinção  de um clima
		
Clique para expandir...

*


SocioMeteo disse:


> , e de facto em Lisboa chove mais do dobro em media que em Atenas, a temperatura media anual é mais baixa é uma cidade mais fresca os Verões são mais curtos os Outonos mais prematuros e  Invernos mais longos( mesmo que possam ser menos frios ou extremados  ) e esta realidade não deverá ser ignorada,




Mais uma vez, diga-nos quem é que aqui andou a comparar Lisboa com Roma ou Atenas ( e isso interessa para quê?) e ignorou o facto de a influência oceânica ser maior em Lisboa?
É que já desde o primeiro post você fez críticas, mas estamos todos à espera de saber aonde e a quem elas se aplicam.





SocioMeteo disse:


> *reparem  falemos em factos ate Beja tem Precipitação mais elevada que Atenas e tem a temperatura media mais baixa que Atenas *e estamos aqui a falar na cidade capital de distrito mais seca e  das mais quente de Portugal(juntamente com Faro)



Desde quando é que Beja é exemplo do clima do Distrito?  Estamos a discutir climas ou posições estratégicas?
Se quiser ver gráficos de outros pontos do Distrito, diga alguma coisa e aí então depois falamos.






SocioMeteo disse:


> julgo que se formos mesmo rigorosos so encontramos um clima com valores de precipitação e de temperaturas idênticos a Atenas junto ao Vale de Guadiana-Baixo Alentejo.
> onde os valores extremos também são bem mais rigorosos que em Lisboa- Amareleja - 47 graus máxima(Atenas já chegou aos 48º);-5 mínima; Verões e de 5,6 meses secos; precipitação na ordem dos 300-400 mm- tal e qual o clima de Atenas basta consultar os dados e Normativos climáticos )



Gostaria de ver esses Normativos climáticos sobre o Vale do Guadiana, porque você só falou da Amareleja e esta é no Baixo Alentejo de facto, mas não no Vale do Guadiana. E como se pode ver facilmente no tópico dos 50ºc, a Amareleja até é um ponto fresco tendo em conta a região.




SocioMeteo disse:


> e alguém acha que em rigor o clima de Amareleja ou de Moura é igual ao de Lisboa, so porque os modelos climáticos assim o definem????



Claro que sim ou acha  que as pessoas vão se basear em palpites ao acaso? São ambos climas mediterrânicos ( e ambos excedem os 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente que define a designação de Csa ( Koppen-Geiger)), quanto muito, algum ponto mais quente do Baixo Alentejo pode ( e digo novamente PODE) ser Bs ( Subárido).


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Sem querer dar ou tirar razão a ninguém, quero dizer que Atenas até é mais quente (17,7ºCvs17,4ºC) e mais seca (377mmvs509mm) que Faro.



Eu Olhão sei que tem 17,8ºc (+-). Mas atenção que nem são estas as zonas mais quentes.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Fev 2010 às 19:06)

belem disse:


> Continentalidade, exposição aos ventos húmidos,etc...
> Agora explique-nos porque é  que a região de Massueime (Portugal Continental) tem menos de 300 mm, está mais a norte que Atenas e tem zonas  mais quentes e secas que a capital grega ? Não será também por causa do relevo, continentalidade e outros factores?



eu não lhe falei so da Precipitação e a temperatura Media anual de Massueime é superior a 17º graus?????








belem disse:


> Ignorada por quem? Especifique onde e porquê.







belem disse:


> Mais uma vez, diga-nos quem é que aqui andou a comparar Lisboa com Roma ou Atenas ( e isso interessa para quê?) e ignorou o facto de a influência oceânica ser maior em Lisboa?
> É que já desde o primeiro post você fez críticas, mas estamos todos à espera de saber aonde e a quem elas se aplicam.



Belem peço desculpas mas não foi essa minha intenção eu não fiz criticas apenas lancei um tema para um debate que julgo que seja interessante e pertinente , alias coloquei uma serie de outras questões, a diferença de opiniões é algo positivo e não negativo, mas continuou achar que em Portugal a influencia atlântica é um pouco ignorada no nosso território, onde? Por quem? quer que eu seja directo eu digo-lhe, julgo que se construiu um pais a nivel de infra-estruturas a imagem de um pais que não é o nosso, fez escolas,hospitais,outras obras publicas habitação, investimento turístico,entre outros, onde  ignorou-se que em Portugal chovia,fazia frio portanto não se aceitou o facto de vivermos num pais onde em media chove mais que em qualquer região mediterrânea sendo Lisboa a capital mediterrânea onde mais chove por exemplo, investiu-se no turismo mediterrâneo do tipo mediterrâneo numa costa onde em pleno mes de Agosto a temperatura da agua não sobe alem dos 17,18º graus e onde temos Ondas e vagas de 3,4 metros em pleno Verão, fez-se centros comerciais ao ar livre em regiões onde por vezes so temos 2,3 Meses secos exemplo de Alcochete( onde há anos em que chove mais de 900mm por ano), enfim as casas,escolas,hospitais não estão preparados para o frio para a chuva para a humidade, roubou-se metros e metros a rios, enfim porquê? , mas esta forma de estar é típica dos portugueses viverem um pouco em fantasias no meu entender, somos pouco realistas pouco terra a terra, se você fora para Espanha vai ver que estes problemas já não se verificam em tanta quantidade como cá. Por isso digo em Portugal construí-se um pais a imagem de um clima que não corresponde bem a realidade sim em muitos aspectos em muitos níveis a influencia atlântica o clima mais instável  foi posto de parte ignorando e cometeu-se erros a esse nível só não vê isso quem não quer, tem o sector do turismo por exemplo, onde só agora se começa a explorar outras potencialidades do território nacional Continental .    





belem disse:


> Desde quando é que Beja é exemplo do clima do Distrito?  Estamos a discutir climas ou posições estratégicas?
> Se quiser ver gráficos de outros pontos do Distrito, diga alguma coisa e aí então depois falamos.



Beja é sempre um exemplo de um clima mediterrâneo e pelo que eu saiba pelos dados que consultei é a capital de distrito da região mais quente de Portugal. 







belem disse:


> Gostaria de ver esses Normativos climáticos sobre o Vale do Guadiana, porque você só falou da Amareleja e esta é no Baixo Alentejo de facto, mas não no Vale do Guadiana. E como se pode ver facilmente no tópico dos 50ºc, a Amareleja até é um ponto fresco tendo em conta a região



So falo em dados oficiais com todo o respeito para falar em suposições não conte comigo a temperatura oficial mais elevada registada em Portugal foi na Amareleja sensivelmente 47º graus em Atenas(Eleusina) já chegou aos 48º, agora se em determinadas zonas se registaram temperaturas + elevadas não sei oficialmente elas não existem. 




belem disse:


> Claro que sim ou acha  que as pessoas vão se basear em palpites ao acaso? São ambos climas mediterrânicos ( e ambos excedem os 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente que define a designação de Csa ( Koppen-Geiger)), quanto muito, algum ponto mais quente do Baixo Alentejo pode ( e digo novamente PODE) ser Bs ( Subárido).



la está o que eu estou para aqui a dizer ignorara-se novamente a influencia Atlântica mais fresca e mais depressionaria do nosso clima peço mais uma vez desculpas belem mas eu não vejo as coisas assim e nada me vai convencer do contrario é mesmo este debate que eu quero lançar aqui. 
e sim volto a dizer novamente so no interior alentejano mais quente, o clima português aproxima-se mais do clima da cidade de Atenas,basta comparar, não 2 nem 3 meses secos mas sim 6,7 meses secos, Invernos mais curtos mas também mais frios, níveis de precipitação a volta dos 300-400 mm, Lisboa nem pensar.
So para que se conste em 1998,1999,2001,2007,2008,2009 a temperatura media anual superou os 18,50ºgraus em Atenas Belem, nem nas cidades mais quentes de Portugal CONTINENTAL registamos este tipo de temperaturas Medias anuais, em 1992,1994,2000,2004,2007,2008 choveu menos de 300 mm ano, quer dizer não vale pena comparar. 
Repare é que nem a nossa capital de distrito mais amena e mediterrânea como é o caso de Faro regista tais valores de precipitação e de temperatura media. 
Cumps


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu não lhe falei so da Precipitação e a temperatura Media anual de Massueime é superior a 17º graus?????:





Não falei só de Massueime. Tem pelo menos acesso a dados sobre as temperaturas médias das máximas diárias para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano e verá as diferenças, no tópico dos 50ºc.
Quer que eu as ponha aqui para comparar? 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem peço desculpas mas não foi essa minha intenção eu não fiz criticas apenas lancei um tema para um debate que julgo que seja interessante e pertinente , alias coloquei uma serie de outras questões, a diferença de opiniões é algo positivo e não negativo, mas continuou achar que em Portugal a influencia atlântica é um pouco ignorada no nosso território, onde? Por quem? quer que eu seja directo eu digo-lhe, julgo que se construiu um pais a nivel de infra-estruturas a imagem de um pais que não é o nosso, fez escolas,hospitais,outras obras publicas habitação, investimento turístico,entre outros, onde  ignorou-se que em Portugal chovia,fazia frio portanto não se aceitou o facto de vivermos num pais onde em media chove mais que em qualquer região mediterrânea sendo Lisboa a capital mediterrânea onde mais chove por exemplo investiu-se no turismo mediterrâneo do tipo mediterrâneo numa costa onde em pleno mes de Agosto a temperatura da agua não sobe alem dos 17,18º graus:





Tem a certeza do que está a dizer? 17,18 graus, isso depende muito da localização. Quere-nos dizer do que está a falar ( região exacta, meses.etc..) concretamente? Não quero dizer que a água aqui é um caldo, porque não é, mas isso é uma consequência das correntes marítimas junto à costa ocidental e graças a elas temos uma biodiversidade marinha excepcional. De resto temos zonas, com a água bem mais quente, alimentadas pela Corrente do Golfo , praticamente o ano inteiro.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e onde temos Ondas e vagas de 3,4 metros em pleno Verão,:




Em costas viradas a Sul não deve ser lá muito habitual.





SocioMeteo disse:


> fez-se centros comerciais ao ar livre em regiões onde por vezes so temos 2,3 Meses secos exemplo de Alcochete( onde há anos em que chove mais de 900mm por ano), enfim as casas,escolas,hospitais não estão preparados para o frio para a chuva para a humidade, roubou-se metros e metros a rios, enfim porquê?:





Concordo perfeitamente, como já lhe tinha dito. Aqui ninguém ainda está a discutir isso.






SocioMeteo disse:


> , mas esta forma de estar é típica dos portugueses viverem um pouco em fantasias no meu entender, somos pouco realistas pouco terra a terra, se você fora para Espanha vai ver que estes problemas já não se verificam em tanta quantidade como cá.:




Se tiver dados sobre isso, sinta-se livre de os postar,embora sinceramente não espere grandes surpresas pois onde quer que chova muito, chove muito e onde quer que não chova muito, não chove muito.
É tudo muito simples e tanto se aplica a Portugal como a Espanha ou a qualquer lado.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso digo em Portugal construí-se um pais a imagem de um clima que não corresponde bem a realidade sim em muitos aspectos em muitos níveis a influencia atlântica o clima mais instável  foi posto de parte ignorando e cometeu-se erros a esse nível só não vê isso quem não quer, tem o sector do turismo por exemplo, onde só agora se começa a explorar outras potencialidades do território nacional Continental :


. 

Nunca ouvi dizer que o clima de Portugal era um problema para o turismo, quanto muito, uma vantagem ( a não ser da parte de um membro que apareceu aí, que vivia num país do Leste ( dizia ele) e chamava-se Rtinda). E os números atestam que Portugal é um dos países mais procurados por turistas na Europa.








SocioMeteo disse:


> Beja é sempre um exemplo de um clima mediterrâneo e pelo que eu saiba pelos dados que consultei é a capital de distrito da região mais quente de Portugal. :





Exacto e dentro das zonas mediterrânicas podemos escolher também os exemplos de zonas mais quentes do distrito de Beja, que aliás nem são assim tão poucas. 









SocioMeteo disse:


> So falo em dados oficiais com todo o respeito para falar em suposições não conte comigo:




Se passarmos para os dados oficiais, pode ter a certeza que quem não conta com suposições sou eu. Não sou eu que ando a contestar modelos climáticos científicos mais do que estabelecidos e aceites. E não estou a falar de temperaturas recordes ( oficiais ou não), porque nem é isso que está em jogo.





SocioMeteo disse:


> a temperatura oficial mais elevada registada em Portugal foi na Amareleja sensivelmente 47º graus :




47,4ºc.





SocioMeteo disse:


> em Atenas(Eleusina) já chegou aos 48º, agora se em determinadas zonas se registaram temperaturas + elevadas não sei oficialmente elas não existem.:




Claro que não.
O que acontece é que se provou que existem locais mais quentes que a Amareleja, na mesma região e estimulou-se um debate sobre o assunto.








SocioMeteo disse:


> la está o que eu estou para aqui a dizer ignorara-se novamente a influencia Atlântica mais fresca e mais depressionaria do nosso clima peço mais uma vez desculpas belem mas eu não vejo as coisas assim e nada me vai convencer do contrario é mesmo este debate que eu quero lançar aqui. :




Pode lançá-lo à vontade, porque como já disse concordo com isso.






SocioMeteo disse:


> e sim volto a dizer novamente so no interior alentejano mais quente, o clima português aproxima-se mais do clima da cidade de Atenas,basta comparar, não 2 nem 3 meses secos mas sim 6,7 meses secos, Invernos mais curtos mas também mais frios, níveis de precipitação a volta dos 300-400 mm, Lisboa nem pensar.:





Exacto tem sido isso que tenho vindo a dizer! Obrigado por me apoiar.







SocioMeteo disse:


> So para que se conste em 1998,1999,2001,2007,2008,2009 a temperatura media anual superou os 18,50ºgraus em Atenas Belem, nem nas cidades mais quentes de Portugal CONTINENTAL registamos este tipo de temperaturas :





Isso diz você. Ainda estou à espera é que me diga que o IM publica mentiras e que você é que está certo. 






SocioMeteo disse:


> Medias anuais, em 1992,1994,2000,2004,2007,2008 choveu menos de 300 mm ano, quer dizer não vale pena comparar. :




Você gosta muito de comparar! E deve achar que estou sempre contra você, pois ninguém aqui colocou isso em questão.
Adiante.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Repare é que nem a nossa capital de distrito mais amena e mediterrânea como é o caso de Faro regista tais valores de precipitação e de temperatura media. :




Esqueça lá as capitais e falemos de climas que é este o assunto de conversa.
Se você pensa que em Portugal só há climas nas capitais é porque anda algo enganado. Quando outros membros do forum tiveram a paciência para vir-lhe responder ( com dados), você em troca meteu questões que aqui ninguém colocou e abriu assuntos  sem qualquer relevância para o tema.
Falemos dos pontos em que há discórdia/confusão, porque senão nunca mais saímos daqui.


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

a agua no ondografo de sines, em media, varia entre 14-15 em fev e 19-21º em set. com extremos de 12/24º
em atenas a variação deve ser 14/27º


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> a agua no ondografo de sines, em media, varia entre 14-15 em fev e 19-21º em set. com extremos de 12/24º
> em atenas a variação deve ser 14/27º



Já suspeitava que algo não estava bem.
Obrigado por esclareceres.
A zona ocidental deve ser a parte de Portugal, com as águas mais frias do país ( com as suas vantagens e desvantagens inerentes, mas que certamente não são o exemplo do que acontece em outras partes de Portugal).
Comparar um grande oceano com um mar pequeno, quase todo interior, para mim é um tema vazio e sem interesse.


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2010 às 10:03)

faro já é muito mais quente, varia entre 15º e 23º com extremos de 13/27º.
já leixões é bastante frio, varia entre 12º e 18º com extremos de 10/22º.


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Mar 2010 às 01:02)

Não falei só de Massueime. Tem pelo menos acesso a dados sobre as temperaturas médias das máximas diárias para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano e verá as diferenças, no tópico dos 50ºc.
Quer que eu as ponha aqui para comparar? 

Tem a certeza do que está a dizer? 17,18 graus, isso depende muito da localização. Quere-nos dizer do que está a falar ( região exacta, meses.etc..) concretamente? Não quero dizer que a água aqui é um caldo, porque não é, mas isso é uma consequência das correntes marítimas junto à costa ocidental e graças a elas temos uma biodiversidade marinha excepcional. De resto temos zonas, com a água bem mais quente, alimentadas pela Corrente do Golfo , praticamente o ano inteiro.


*Não peça para Postar Graficos e Mapas pois este forum já é muito rico nessa informação pelo que consultei existem já muitos Mapas Postados em outros topicos que dão-nos a temperatura da agua na costa portuguesa e na costa mediterrânea. 
Tenho tenho a certeza que estou a dizer afirmo e reafirmo o que disse a temperatura da agua do mar da costa portuguesa é menos elevada que no Mediterraneo, as suas opiniões so confirmam o que eu tento aqui enunciar os portugueses vivem género numa fantasia metereologica parece que não aceitam a realidade climática que temos, infelizmente com consequências visíveis e graves ( não me peça por enuncia-las porque não o farei por uma questão de principio) e como vê como disse e muito bem graças ao termos a agua mais fresca temos uma biodiversidade marinha excepcional melhor que a de um Lago quentíssimo no Verão muito mais poluído e explorado  . *




Em costas viradas a Sul não deve ser lá muito habitual.

*Não parece que seja intelectualmente correcto dar exemplo pois sabe perfeitamente que a Costa Algarvia corresponde a 1/8 da Costa portuguesa CONTINENTAL logo é uma excepção a regra, mas mesmo assim e em comparação com a costa Mediterrânea a Ondulação na Costa algarvia é bem mais elevado que no Mediterrâneo.
Ou também tem duvidas que a costa portuguesa é das costas que recebe mais e maior ondulação na Europa?  
E este seu argumento vai ao encontro do que eu já disse aqui tomou-se a excepção do clima algarvio como o representativo do clima português como forma de Marketing e propaganda do  turismo português a conta disso cometeu-se imensos erros no meu entender, aqui não está em causa se o nosso clima é ou não um condicionante para o turismo o que está em causa e potencializar as características naturais de cada região de forma a explorar o turismo e não querer transformar regiões naquilo que elas não são, por exemplo o turismo relacionado com desportos marítimos como é o surf e o Bodyboard deveria ser mais explorado em Portugal.   *





Concordo perfeitamente, como já lhe tinha dito. Aqui ninguém ainda está a discutir isso.




 Se tiver dados sobre isso, sinta-se livre de os postar,embora sinceramente não espere grandes surpresas pois onde quer que chova muito, chove muito e onde quer que não chova muito, não chove muito.
É tudo muito simples e tanto se aplica a Portugal como a Espanha ou a qualquer lado.


Nunca ouvi dizer que o clima de Portugal era um problema para o turismo, quanto muito, uma vantagem ( a não ser da parte de um membro que apareceu aí, que vivia num país do Leste ( dizia ele) e chamava-se Rtinda). E os números atestam que Portugal é um dos países mais procurados por turistas na Europa.

*
 Por uma questão de principio não vou comentar consigo opiniões de outros Participantes do Forum.*


Exacto e dentro das zonas mediterrânicas podemos escolher também os exemplos de zonas mais quentes do distrito de Beja, que aliás nem são assim tão poucas. 
*
Exacto mas isso não muda o que eu disse Beja é capital de distrito onde se registam temperaturas mais elevadas em Portugal. 
*

 Se passarmos para os dados oficiais, pode ter a certeza que quem não conta com suposições sou eu. Não sou eu que ando a contestar modelos climáticos científicos mais do que estabelecidos e aceites. E não estou a falar de temperaturas recordes ( oficiais ou não), porque nem é isso que está em jogo.

*como lhe disse eu não contesto modelos climáticos, apenas refiro que a Influencia atlântica marcadamente mais instável  mesmo na consciência dos portugueses é ignorada e dei-lhe exemplos concretos disso mesmo onde eu acho que se cometeram erros infra-estruturais. eu acredito muito em medidas preventivas mais que em correctivas. O que eu digo para Portugal mais Atlântico menos Mediterrâneo não so na Meteorologia mas em outros campos da vida social, nos pescamos no Atlântico nos vamos a praia no atlântico jantamos num restaurante a Beira do Atlântico, as nossas tempestades e intempéries surgem do Atlântico e estendem-se para o Atlântico(França,Irlanda,Reino Unido,Espanha) quando vem Vagas de frio atingem os países do Atlântico,+ Atlântico -Mediterrâneo.    *




47,4ºc.
*
sensivelmente 47º graus, bem okkk*



Claro que não.
O que acontece é que se provou que existem locais mais quentes que a Amareleja, na mesma região e estimulou-se um debate sobre o assunto.

*Não ponho isso em causa duvido é que sejam muitos mas não ponho isso em causa mas para o comum dos mortais esses dados é como não existissem pois não existem na comunidade cientifica pois possivelmente não existem estações meteorológicas em recantos escondidos no meio do Vale do Guadiana e porque será? 
*



Isso diz você. Ainda estou à espera é que me diga que o IM publica mentiras e que você é que está certo. 
*
O que eu disse foi baseado em dados oficiais *



Você gosta muito de comparar! E deve achar que estou sempre contra você, pois ninguém aqui colocou isso em questão.
Adiante.

*sempre contra mim???Porque haveria de pensar isso? estamos a falar de climas Belem não de eu,tu ou ele *



Esqueça lá as capitais e falemos de climas que é este o assunto de conversa.
Se você pensa que em Portugal só há climas nas capitais é porque anda algo enganado. Quando outros membros do forum tiveram a paciência para vir-lhe responder ( com dados), você em troca meteu questões que aqui ninguém colocou e abriu assuntos  sem qualquer relevância para o tema.
Falemos dos pontos em que há discórdia/confusão, porque senão nunca mais saímos daqui.

*e esses dados que foram dados por outros elementos do forum comprovam exactamente aquilo que eu procurei aqui enunciar. e foram me bastante uteis para tambem aprender algumas coisas que não sabia ate aqui e reforçar mais ainda a minha ideia e opinião 
+Atlântico -Mediterrâneo em Portugal *

cumprs 

Vem ai mais um pouco de  e depois algum


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 12:04)

se por um lado temos um clima exposto á influencia atlantica e em parte menos significativa, influencia continental ( europa, a propria PI e norte de africa) tambem há uma coisa que acaba por nos dar caracteristicas profundamente mediterraneas/subtropicais, o AA.
especialmente a sul do paralelo 39ºN, em portugal, o clima é muito influenciado pelo anticiclone e durante varios meses por ano reinam incessantemente as massas de ar tropical com isos medias nos 850hpa em volta dos 15º e nos 500hpa em torno dos -5º a -10º, valores comuns em toda a região intertropical
se assim não fosse o clima português e essencialmente o do sul do territorio seria similar a S. francisco ( influencia oceanica tremenda)


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> *Não peça para Postar Graficos e Mapas pois este forum já é muito rico nessa informação pelo que consultei existem já muitos Mapas Postados em outros topicos que dão-nos a temperatura da agua na costa portuguesa e na costa mediterrânea.
> Tenho tenho a certeza que estou a dizer afirmo e reafirmo o que disse a temperatura da agua do mar da costa portuguesa é menos elevada que no Mediterraneo,...*


*


Estávamos a falar de dados climáticos de 2 regiões diferentes e você agora vem falar na água? Ninguém no seu perfeito juízo vai comparar a temperatura atingida numa poça com a dum lago. 
Mas posso-lhe dizer que em território marítimo, Portugal tem uma área vastíssima e tem águas mais quentes do que pensa.
Há locais onde normalmente nem sequer desce dos 20ºc.





SocioMeteo disse:



			Dep do que andamos a comparar.  as suas opiniões so confirmam o que eu tento aqui enunciar os portugueses vivem género numa fantasia metereologica parece que não aceitam a realidade climática que temos,...
		
Clique para expandir...



Eu, desde que estou neste forum, tenho aprendido que o meu país é muito mais quente do que pensava e rico climaticamente ( tanto para climas mais frios como mais quentes).
Você no seu primeiro post anunciou a sua inexperiência no assunto, que agora entendo, tem todo o sentido. Leia mais então (é o que posso sugerir), que foi o que eu fiz.






SocioMeteo disse:



			infelizmente com consequências visíveis e graves ( não me peça por enuncia-las porque não o farei por uma questão de principio)...
		
Clique para expandir...



Já todos sabemos quais são, porque tem-se fartado de os enumerar e já disse que concordo com eles.







SocioMeteo disse:



			e como vê como disse e muito bem graças ao termos a agua mais fresca temos uma biodiversidade marinha excepcional melhor que a de um Lago quentíssimo no Verão muito mais poluído e explorado....
		
Clique para expandir...




Na costa ocidental a água  de facto é mais fresca e  biodiversa, mas mesmo em zonas de águas  quentes, como na Madeira ela tem muito mais biodiversidade do que uma área equivalente ou até superior no Mediterrâneo, esteja esta poluída ou não. Há um equilíbrio nas coisas e um porquê. 








SocioMeteo disse:



Não parece que seja intelectualmente correcto dar exemplo pois sabe perfeitamente que a Costa Algarvia corresponde a 1/8 da Costa portuguesa CONTINENTAL logo é uma excepção a regra, mas mesmo assim e em comparação com a costa Mediterrânea a Ondulação na Costa algarvia é bem mais elevado que no Mediterrâneo.
Ou também tem duvidas que a costa portuguesa é das costas que recebe mais e maior ondulação na Europa? ...

Clique para expandir...





O que eu não acho intelectualmente correcto é dar valores de temperatura do mar completamente errados e usá-los como referência, isso demonstra que há alguma má vontade sua, contra a realidade do país. Além de que, as «rivieras» em Portugal, geralmente mais frequentadas por turistas, são normalmente abrigadas, sejam pequenas ou não, fiquem em Sesimbra, no Algarve ou não.
Referi zonas viradas a sul porque elas têm um potencial diferente de outras, para diferentes fins, sem serem melhores ou piores.
E sinceramente até acho o clima de Portugal, pessimamente aproveitado. Temos imensas horas de sol , por exemplo e muito mal aproveitadas, assim como o vento, as chuvas nas montanhas, etc,etc...
Quanto às ondas e marés, tal é absolutamente natural e não nos dá qualquer novidade.
É até aliás, mais uma força da natureza a explorar.







SocioMeteo disse:



			E este seu argumento vai ao encontro do que eu já disse aqui tomou-se a excepção do clima algarvio como o representativo do clima português como forma de Marketing e propaganda do  turismo português a conta disso cometeu-se imensos erros no meu entender, aqui não está em causa se o nosso clima é ou não um condicionante para o turismo o que está em causa e potencializar as características naturais de cada região de forma a explorar o turismo e não querer transformar regiões naquilo que elas não são, por exemplo o turismo relacionado com desportos marítimos como é o surf e o Bodyboard deveria ser mais explorado em Portugal....
		
Clique para expandir...




Mais uma vez concordo com isso.
Não ande é a sugerir que discordo, é só o que lhe peço.









SocioMeteo disse:



			Exacto mas isso não muda o que eu disse Beja é capital de distrito onde se registam temperaturas mais elevadas em Portugal. ...
		
Clique para expandir...



Exacto, mas tenho todo o direito de comparar sítios quentes com sítios quentes e não obrigatoriamente sítios com rótulos de quentes, quando não o são. Não se assuste quando só se quer um pouco mais de justiça nas comparações que faz.









SocioMeteo disse:



como lhe disse eu não contesto modelos climáticos, apenas refiro que a Influencia atlântica marcadamente mais instável  mesmo na consciência dos portugueses é ignorada e dei-lhe exemplos concretos disso mesmo onde eu acho que se cometeram erros infra-estruturais. eu acredito muito em medidas preventivas mais que em correctivas. ...

Clique para expandir...




Você diz que não  contesta modelos climáticos, mas é o que faz logo a seguir. A instabilidade existe, mas varia   conforme as zonas e é um aspecto variável  ( de ano para ano, de época para época)que não pode ser atribuído de forma indescriminada a todo o Portugal, a todo o lado e a todo o momento. E mais uma vez já todos sabemos que Portugal precisa de ser melhor optimizado em infra estruturas aproveitando os recursos de forma apropriada e que zonas «boas» climaticamente para certos gostos, estão por explorar ( veja-se o calor que faz em certas zonas do interior).






SocioMeteo disse:



			O que eu digo para Portugal mais Atlântico menos Mediterrâneo não so na Meteorologia mas em outros campos da vida social, nos pescamos no Atlântico nos vamos a praia no atlântico jantamos num restaurante a Beira do Atlântico,...
		
Clique para expandir...




Para mim tanto me faz que seja no Atlântico , no Índico, no Pacífico ou no Mar Cáspio. O clima, em Portugal continental, é mediterrânico em larga faixa. Orlando Ribeiro ( a meu ver uma grande autoridade nos climas em Portugal) tem uma opinião diferente da sua: « Portugal é Atlântico por posição e Mediterrânico por Natureza». 
O Atlântico cria um clima mediterrânico  « sui generis», nas zonas em que tem contacto, tal como se passa na costa californiana ( com o Pacífico), na cidade do Cabo,etc...
E tem maior ou menor influência, conforme as regiões. Eu coloquei, há algum tempo, uns dados, sobre as proporções das influências climáticas na vegetação espontânea em diferentes partes de Portugal continental, no tópico da diversidade climática em Portugal e penso que devia dar uma olhada.






SocioMeteo disse:



			as nossas tempestades e intempéries surgem do Atlântico e estendem-se para o Atlântico(França,Irlanda,Reino Unido,Espanha) quando vem Vagas de frio atingem os países do Atlântico,+ Atlântico -Mediterrâneo. ...
		
Clique para expandir...




As maiores vagas de frio não vêm do Atlântico, mas do Leste e atingem bem alguns  países do Mediterrâneo.







SocioMeteo disse:



Não ponho isso em causa duvido é que sejam muitos mas não ponho isso em causa mas para o comum dos mortais esses dados é como não existissem pois não existem na comunidade cientifica pois possivelmente não existem estações meteorológicas em recantos escondidos no meio do Vale do Guadiana e porque será? ...

Clique para expandir...





Engano o seu.
O IM ( Instituição oficial e credibilizada), usou inclusivamente abrigos meteorológicos para obter aqueles dados. O que acontece é que eles não andaram a escolher anos ao acaso para colocar resultados que mais lhes dá jeito , mas para saber sobre a realidade climática da região, durante décadas, de forma a obter uma amostra climática aceitável.
De facto, a Amareleja, até é bem fresca comparada, com muitas regiões ( não apenas algumas), da região e até mais a Norte.







SocioMeteo disse:



e esses dados que foram dados por outros elementos do forum comprovam exactamente aquilo que eu procurei aqui enunciar. e foram me bastante uteis para tambem aprender algumas coisas que não sabia ate aqui e reforçar mais ainda a minha ideia e opinião 
+Atlântico -Mediterrâneo em Portugal ...
		
Clique para expandir...




Infelizmente para si, os dados deles provam, que os locais mencionados são mediterrânicos e não atlânticos.
Você fala muito da chuva e das frentes marítimas do clima atlântico mas deve-se ter esquecido, do que se tem passado por cá nos últimos anos e nos incêndios que já roubaram milhares de vidas, que queimaram milhares de hectares de floresta, praticamente todos os verões, porque simplesmente nem lhe ocorre qual o motivo porque estas coisas acontecem. Se fossemos, por essa linha de pensamento,  de pensarmos que estamos é algures na Bretanha ou na Irlanda, por hoje, da floresta mediterrânica  já não restava era nada e se já 1/3 de Portugal está actualmente em risco de se desertificar por esta altura já tinhamos era uns 2/3...





SocioMeteo disse:



			sempre contra mim???Porque haveria de pensar isso? estamos a falar de climas Belem não de eu,tu ou ele
		
Clique para expandir...


Tente  ler com atenção o que se escreve para entender o seu contexto e assim evitar a repetição de assuntos irrelevantes em que não existe discórdia alguma ( embora pelo seu tom até parece que eu ainda ando a discordar deles)...
Adiante.*


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2010 às 20:36)

stormy disse:


> se por um lado temos um clima exposto á influencia atlantica e em parte menos significativa, influencia continental ( europa, a propria PI e norte de africa) tambem há uma coisa que acaba por nos dar caracteristicas profundamente mediterraneas/subtropicais, o AA.
> especialmente a sul do paralelo 39ºN, em portugal, o clima é muito influenciado pelo anticiclone e durante varios meses por ano reinam incessantemente as massas de ar tropical com isos medias nos 850hpa em volta dos 15º e nos 500hpa em torno dos -5º a -10º, valores comuns em toda a região intertropical
> se assim não fosse o clima português e essencialmente o do sul do territorio seria similar a S. francisco ( influencia oceanica tremenda)



Completamente de acordo.


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 22:55)

*"As maiores vagas de frio não vêm do Atlântico, mas do Leste e atingem bem alguns países do Mediterrâneo."*

isso nem se discute, belem...se em portugal é rara uma iso-5º isso já não se passa no mediterraneo, onde por vezes investem as -10º, alias, sendo o mediterraneo um mar tao pequeno e, por isso, um fraco amenizador climatico, as massas polares cuzam-no até ao sahara com isos0º bem dentro da libia/argelia, em casos não muito raros ( ainda este ano ja aconteceu)...
no atlantico oriental as iso0º raramente vão a sul do paralelo 35º, para teres uma 0º  na madeira com NE´s seria preciso uma  -10º aqui no continente e -20º ou pouco menos em espanha, coisa pouco frequente, convenhamos


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Mar 2010 às 19:29)

stormy disse:


> *"As maiores vagas de frio não vêm do Atlântico, mas do Leste e atingem bem alguns países do Mediterrâneo."*
> 
> isso nem se discute, belem...se em Portugal é rara uma iso-5º isso já não se passa no mediterrâneo, onde por vezes investem as -10º, alias, sendo o mediterrâneo um mar tao pequeno e, por isso, um fraco amenizador climatico, as massas polares cuzam-no até ao sahara com isos0º bem dentro da libia/argelia, em casos não muito raros ( ainda este ano ja aconteceu)...
> no atlantico oriental as iso0º raramente vão a sul do paralelo 35º, para teres uma 0º  na madeira com NE´s seria preciso uma  -10º aqui no continente e -20º ou pouco menos em espanha, coisa pouco frequente, convenhamos




Vamos ser claros num ponto, eu pessoalmente nunca afirmei que as temperaturas extremadas em Portugal são mais intensas que na Grécia e todo o mediterrâneo, alias o facto de Atenas ter dias mais frios que Lisboa só vem me dar mais razão aquilo que eu pretendo aqui referir a influencia Atlântica em Portugal é ignorada e minimizada não concordo com o Belém que diz que só somos banhados pelo Atlântico, não o nosso clima é influenciado pelo Atlântico a diferença por em Atenas existirem dias mais frios que em Lisboa ,não tem haver com a Latitude não tem a ver com a altitude mas sim pelo facto de as Massas de Ar continentais entrarem com facilidade no Mediterrâneo Oriental é esse o motivo  que faz com que Atenas tenha dias mais frios com temperaturas mais baixas e com Isos -10(850hpa) mas por um lado e é isso que eu quero referir  *tem uma Temp.Media anual mais Baixa que Lisboa os Invernos são mais curtos os Verões mais prolongados  e registam menos de metade da Precipitação que se regista em Lisboa* e *é este o ponto que eu quero aqui destacar e colocar em evidencia*, sei perfeitamente que a Grécia nomeadamente Atenas registam dias mais Frios ou seja a temperatura baixa com mais facilidade que em Lisboa mas isso prende-se por ser uma região que se encontra longe do Atlântico sujeita a Massas de ar continentais ,já dei o exemplo Dublin é bem mais amena que muitas cidades que estão na sua Latitude por exemplo. 

Mas mesmo assim e sem ter a pertenção de querer ser contestario, a Iso 850hpa significa  de uma forma mt simplista a temperatura sentida a 1500m de altitude, logo uma Iso 0 terá ao nível de mar uma temperatura sensivelmente 8-10º graus superior,mas todos nos sabemos que a temperatura pode variar por outros factores entre os quais Rios/pequenas serras etc), *comparando Lisboa com Atenas de facto a temperatura baixa mais em Atenas mas se calhar se comparáramos Atenas com as capitais de distrito mais próximas de Lisboa(todos nos sabemos que Lisboa temperaturas minimas 2,3 graus mais altas que a sua periferia devido ao Mar da Palha)- Setúbal,Leiria e Santarém vamos verificar que as temperaturas mínimas em Atenas não são assim tão mais baixas que nestas cidades antes pelo contrario*... 


O que quero aqui referir é que deveria -se fazer a distinção entre os aspectos que nos diferenciam o nosso clima do clima Mediterrâneo tradicional, ou seja, j*ulgo que o eixo Costa Portuguesa/galega onde inclui apresenta características totalmente diferentes e diferenciadas do clima Mediterrâneo típico* e é este aspecto que considero ser ignorado em Portugal deve-se entender que Portugal está junto ao Oceano Atlântico e está sujeito a essa influencia atlântica no nosso clima suaviza as temperaturas mas por outro lado está sujeito a maiores fenómenos de instabilidade e de baixas pressões que por exemplo as regiões mediterrânicas típicas. 
Mas não sou eu que o digo t*oda a gente sabe Portugal/Espanha/França/Sul de Inglaterra encontram-se  expostos durante vários períodos do ano a massas de Ar frio Transatlânticas que vem de OESTE* que muitas vezes se formam no *Canada e na Gronelândia e atingem o Oeste Peninsular,Francês e sul da Inglaterra* é isto que eu estou para aqui a tentar dizer e da mesma forma que os Gregos não são atingidos por estas massas de ar nos também não o somos pelas Massas de ar Continentais Siberianas que cidades como Istanbul, Atenas ate Roma, Mónaco ou mesmo por vezes Barcelona o são.
E Stormmy já que falaste nas Isos e muito bem iras verificar que em 1940,1945,1956,1987,2006,2007,etc quando se verificaram episódios de neve em cotas baixas
e frio extremo em Portugal as Isos 850hpa que atingiram o território português, espanhol, francês  eram bem inferiores á que se estavam a verificar no Oriente europeu pergunto-te eu porque será???????   

Conclusão: 
o Oceano Atlântico e a Corrente não pode ser só um esquentador para quando nos convém também é um belo ar condicionado refrescante e chuvoso...  

Ultima pergunta: 

Jacksonville em pleno clima Subtropical/Tropical da Florida a meros 300/400 kms de Cuba, regista no Inverno temperaturas que podem descer aos -6 negativos a temperatura media de Jacksonville e de 22º graus, será que pelo facto de esta cidade do sul da America ira deixar de ser menos quente que Ponta de Delgada por exemplo só porque tem 4,5 dias de frio intenso???? 

estamos com  e vem ai algum


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2010 às 21:48)

*"toda a gente sabe Portugal/Espanha/França/Sul de Inglaterra encontram-se expostos durante vários períodos do ano a massas de Ar frio Transatlânticas que vem de OESTE que muitas vezes se formam no Canada e na Gronelândia e atingem o Oeste Peninsular,Francês e sul da Inglaterra "*

frias?! 
o ar "polar" maritimo é aquele que vem amenizado por 2800km de agua a 10-15º logo não é de todo frio comparado com o ar polar continental que ataca atenas directamente vindo de E,NE,N,NW...NADA A VER

*"os Gregos não são atingidos por estas massas de ar nos também não o somos pelas Massas de ar Continentais Siberianas que cidades como Istanbul, Atenas ate Roma, Mónaco ou mesmo por vezes Barcelona o são.
E Stormmy já que falaste nas Isos e muito bem iras verificar que em 1940,1945,1956,1987,2006,2007,etc quando se verificaram episódios de neve em cotas baixas
e frio extremo em Portugal as Isos 850hpa que atingiram o território português, espanhol, francês eram bem inferiores á que se estavam a verificar no Oriente europeu pergunto-te eu porque será??????? "*

istabul, roma, monaco e etc´s são mais frios que lisboa em qualquer altura do ano.
frio extremo em portugal foram uma ou outra ocorrencia de isos -8 a -11º vindas do leste/NE e em menos escala do norte europeu na  circulação de baixas no mediterraneo ou europa, estava mais quente na europa oriental e med. oriental pois essa zona estava na fase quente ( fluxo de S/SW vindo do norte de africa e mar mediterraneo)

por fim,  o clima galego não é comparavel por exemplo ao de sines ( compara-los seria uma grotesca estupidez..) a galiza é oceanica o NW portugues tambem é oceanico ( menos de 2 meses secos), o litoral porto-lisboa é uma area de transição, o litoral a sul de lisboa é mediterraneo ( comparavel a malta, cadiz..), o interior sul é mediterraneo mas com influencias continentais e o interior norte e centro é  ainda mais continental que o int. sul.
por fim, o clima de atenas é muito parecido com o de mertola embora mertola tenha minimas ligeiramente mais baixas e maximas mais altas, no verão


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2010 às 21:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Vamos ser claros num ponto, eu pessoalmente nunca afirmei que as temperaturas extremadas em Portugal são mais intensas que na Grécia e todo o mediterrâneo, alias o facto de Atenas ter dias mais frios que Lisboa só vem me dar mais razão aquilo que eu pretendo aqui referir a influencia Atlântica em Portugal é ignorada e minimizada não concordo com o Belém que diz que só somos banhados pelo Atlântico, não o nosso clima é influenciado pelo Atlântico:





Aconselho-o  a reler o que escrevi, novamente.
De novo você quer dar a ideia de que eu discordo com isso , quando não discordo.  Um conselho sincero: Limite-se a ler com ATENÇÃO.





SocioMeteo disse:


> a diferença por em Atenas existirem dias mais frios que em Lisboa ,não tem haver com a Latitude não tem a ver com a altitude mas sim pelo facto de as Massas de Ar continentais entrarem com facilidade no Mediterrâneo Oriental é esse o motivo  que faz com que Atenas tenha dias mais frios com temperaturas mais baixas e com Isos -10(850hpa) mas por um lado e é isso que eu quero referir  *tem uma Temp.Media anual mais Baixa que Lisboa os Invernos são mais curtos os Verões mais prolongados  e registam menos de metade da Precipitação que se regista em Lisboa* e *é este o ponto que eu quero aqui destacar e colocar em evidencia*, sei perfeitamente que a Grécia nomeadamente Atenas registam dias mais Frios ou seja a temperatura baixa com mais facilidade que em Lisboa mas isso prende-se por ser uma região que se encontra longe do Atlântico sujeita a Massas de ar continentais ,já dei o exemplo Dublin é bem mais amena que muitas cidades que estão na sua Latitude por exemplo.:


 

Estamos todos de acordo.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas mesmo assim e sem ter a pertenção de querer ser contestario, a Iso 850hpa significa  de uma forma mt simplista a temperatura sentida a 1500m de altitude, logo uma Iso 0 terá ao nível de mar uma temperatura sensivelmente 8-10º graus superior,mas todos nos sabemos que a temperatura pode variar por outros factores entre os quais Rios/pequenas serras etc), *comparando Lisboa com Atenas de facto a temperatura baixa mais em Atenas mas se calhar se comparáramos Atenas com as capitais de distrito mais próximas de Lisboa(todos nos sabemos que Lisboa temperaturas minimas 2,3 graus mais altas que a sua periferia devido ao Mar da Palha)- Setúbal,Leiria e Santarém vamos verificar que as temperaturas mínimas em Atenas não são assim tão mais baixas que nestas cidades antes pelo contrario*... :




 Se comparar arredores de Lisboa com os arredores de Atenas, os resultados vão dar ao mesmo ( Lisboa e Ca é menos fria no inverno ( não há muita volta a dar)). Ninguém vai comparar o interior de uma cidade com os arredores no inverno, porque os resultados são óbvios. Mas se está a comparar arredores de Lisboa com a cidade de Atenas, isso diz o quanto tendencioso está a ser.





SocioMeteo disse:


> O que quero aqui referir é que deveria -se fazer a distinção entre os aspectos que nos diferenciam o nosso clima do clima Mediterrâneo tradicional, ou seja, j*ulgo que o eixo Costa Portuguesa/galega onde inclui apresenta características totalmente diferentes e diferenciadas do clima Mediterrâneo típico*:




Quais são os limites para si da costa portuguesa? É porque não é para todos, definir conjuntamente a costa galega com a portuguesa ( a não ser no Norte Litoral e mesmo assim aí já é mais quente e com os distintos meses secos estivais mediterrânicos). Porque isto é assim todos sabemos que o Minho tem mais influência do Atlântico, mas no Algarve temos uma versão fortemente mediterrânica.  Há que saber separar as coisas.
Um conselho, leia isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/duvida-clima-mediterraneo-3802.html





SocioMeteo disse:


> e é este aspecto que considero ser ignorado:





Novamente você diz que é ignorado, mas se for por causa do shopping ao ar livre e companhia, aí concordo, porque de resto, aqui ninguém anda a esconder isso. 






SocioMeteo disse:


> em Portugal deve-se entender que Portugal está junto ao Oceano Atlântico e está sujeito a essa influencia atlântica no nosso clima suaviza as temperaturas mas por outro lado está sujeito a maiores fenómenos de instabilidade e de baixas pressões que por exemplo as regiões mediterrânicas típicas.:


 

Depende das zonas de Portugal, mas decerto que o Atlântico tem a sua influência, mas isso não nega de forma alguma o clima mediterrânico em Portugal continental, apenas o aligeiriza ( junto à costa ocidental, porque de resto...)
O clima mediterrânico, não é mais mediterrânico por ser mais continental, que eu saiba não diz em lado nenhum que um clima destes seja definido por isso, mas por outros aspectos que já referimos aqui várias vezes. Um dos mais marcantes é a seca estival.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas não sou eu que o digo t*oda a gente sabe Portugal/Espanha/França/Sul de Inglaterra encontram-se  expostos durante vários períodos do ano a massas de Ar frio Transatlânticas que vem de OESTE* que muitas vezes se formam no *Canada e na Gronelândia e atingem o Oeste Peninsular,Francês e sul da Inglaterra*:



Eu cá não colocaria a França ( excepto o Sul) e a Inglaterra no mesmo saco, mas isso é com você. Acho que toda a gente sabe que a maior parte de Portugal e Espanha são bem diferentes da maior parte da França e Inglaterra.





SocioMeteo disse:


> é isto que eu estou para aqui a tentar dizer e da mesma forma que os Gregos não são atingidos por estas massas de ar nos também não o somos pelas Massas de ar Continentais Siberianas que cidades como Istanbul, Atenas ate Roma, Mónaco ou mesmo por vezes Barcelona o são.
> E Stormmy já que falaste nas Isos e muito bem iras verificar que em 1940,1945,1956,1987,2006,2007,etc quando se verificaram episódios de neve em cotas baixas
> e frio extremo em Portugal as Isos 850hpa que atingiram o território português, espanhol, francês  eram bem inferiores á que se estavam a verificar no Oriente europeu pergunto-te eu porque será???????:



Porque você está esquecer-se das massas continentais que afectam o Leste europeu, que não são só mais frequentes mas também mais severas. Se está a sugerir o contrário, está a contradizer o que disse mais acima. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Conclusão:
> o Oceano Atlântico e a Corrente não pode ser só um esquentador para quando nos convém também é um belo ar condicionado refrescante e chuvoso... :


 

Acima de tudo é amenizador. E se formos para Sul passa a ser mesmo um esquentador.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Ultima pergunta:
> 
> Jacksonville em pleno clima Subtropical/Tropical da Florida a meros 300/400 kms de Cuba, regista no Inverno temperaturas que podem descer aos -6 negativos a temperatura media de Jacksonville e de 22º graus, será que pelo facto de esta cidade do sul da America ira deixar de ser menos quente que Ponta de Delgada por exemplo só porque tem 4,5 dias de frio intenso???? :




Isso não nos diz nada em relação ao que estamos a falar. Ninguém no seu perfeito juízo iria comparar a Florida com o Leste europeu.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2010 às 23:39)

um optimo exemplo que vai contra os preconceitos do SocioMeteo, roma tem verões ligeiramente mais quentes ( menos de 1º e apenas em jul-ago) que a estação do geofisico de lisboa, que é a referencia da capital portuguesa mas tem precipitações muito superiores e apenas 2 meses secos
http://users.unimi.it/ecosys/Corsi/...-1-Climatologia/04_Immagini/02_Clima_Roma.gif

de facto o clima portugues é mediterranico...temos tantas horas de sol ou mais que o mediterraneo, temos diferenças de temperatura impreceptiveis, os mesmos regimes termopluviometricos, etc etc etc

que cidade será assim tão mais "mediterranica" que lisboa?! el lisboa temos 4 meses com Tmed acima de 20º, 7 meses com Tmed acima de 15º, o mês mais frio com medias de 11º, precipitações de 600-800mm/ano, humidades relativas na ordem dos 70% medios, horas de sol muito significativas dado ao caracter predominantemente convectivo em vez de estratiforme da precipitação/nebulosidade, media anual de 16-17º, em todos os meses podem registrar-se maximas iguais ou superiores a 20º, as minimas não descem dos 5º salvo um ou outro dia nos meses de inverno, os extremos variam entre valores ligeiramente negativos e valores superiores a 40º, as plantas ou animais de origem tropical adaptam-se muito bem...
se lisboa já é assim então demos uma olhadela ao vale do guadiana que tem pontos em que o verão é quase tao quente como o de sevilha e que apresenta invernos pouco rigorosos com precipitações baixas...olhemos o sotavento com medias anuais de 18º ou mais e cujas aguas atingem medias no verão de 24-25º, e onde nos meses mais frios a media é de 12-13 ( como em todo o litoral SW)


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2010 às 23:49)

stormy disse:


> um optimo exemplo que vai contra os preconceitos do SocioMeteo, roma tem verões ligeiramente mais quentes ( menos de 1º e apenas em jul-ago) que a estação do geofisico de lisboa, que é a referencia da capital portuguesa mas tem precipitações muito superiores e apenas 2 meses secos
> http://users.unimi.it/ecosys/Corsi/...-1-Climatologia/04_Immagini/02_Clima_Roma.gif
> 
> de facto o clima portugues é mediterranico...temos tantas horas de sol ou mais que o mediterraneo, temos diferenças de temperatura impreceptiveis, os mesmos regimes termopluviometricos, etc etc etc
> ...




Eu diria que, possivelmente, existem locais no Guadiana ( no Tejo interior então nem se fala) tão ou mais quentes que Sevilha no verão. Claro que há uns anos não pensava assim, mas foram os dados do IM sobre as zonas mais quentes e a conjugação com os dados de Moura, Mértola e Amareleja que me fizeram mudar de opinião.
Penso que há gente no Meteored espanhol que iria concordar comigo. Eles têm muita consideração sobre o potencial térmico de algumas zonas de Portugal ( mais até do que a maior parte dos participantes deste forum, porque é um assunto ( zonas quentes) que os cativa muito e por isso já pesquisaram muito sobre isso).


----------



## stormy (6 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

belem disse:


> Eu diria que, possivelmente, existem locais no Guadiana ( no Tejo interior então nem se fala) tão ou mais quentes que Sevilha no verão. Claro que há uns anos não pensava assim, mas foram os dados do IM sobre as zonas mais quentes e a conjugação com os dados de Moura, Mértola e Amareleja que me fizeram mudar de opinião.
> Penso que há gente no Meteored espanhol que iria concordar comigo. Eles têm muita consideração sobre o potencial térmico de algumas zonas de Portugal ( mais até do que a maior parte dos participantes deste forum, porque é um assunto ( zonas quentes) que os cativa muito e por isso já pesquisaram muito sobre isso).



nos vales mais quentes da PI ha concerteza maximas medias no mes mais quente até 38 ou ligeiramente mais
sevilla tem med max em agosto de 35-36, cordoba cerca de 36-37, amareleja cerca de 35


----------

